# Happy Independence Day Driveler #130



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice young rooster you got there, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

Shawty left out the music . . No No:


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice young rooster you got there, Miss Crickett.



Thank you Nic!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shawty left out the music . . No No:



Look again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

You know roosters like to pick on Cricketts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You know roosters like to pick on Cricketts


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Fireworks yay!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You know roosters like to pick on Cricketts



I was thinkin that earlier, but didn want to burst her bubble. She is notorious for breakin out the bullwhip.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

I see Jeff fa fa


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

I see a quack head


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin that earlier, but didn want to burst her bubble. She is notorious for breakin out the bullwhip.



bull   







  now it is my turn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I see Jeff fa fa



Heyyyy, sweetheart! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> bull
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whaaa....I don't always speak my mind.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

How is life in the real world?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> How is life in the real world?



Well....like Confucius said, "Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated."

How's about you?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....like Confucius said, "Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated."
> 
> How's about you?



Just stir crazy... I have often wondered if confucius was high when he spoke?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> How is life in the real world?



Bless your heart. I know how you feel. Cody was at Scottish Rite for 4 weeks and the world stood still.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless your heart. I know how you feel. Cody was at Scottish Rite for 4 weeks and the world stood still.



Please tell me your sanity came back?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, yep; he was.



I think confucious had it all figured out then


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just stir crazy... I have often wondered if confucius was high when he spoke?



Maybe so, but I believe he was true thinker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Please tell me your sanity came back?



Sho did and stronger than eva.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe so, but I believe he was true thinker.



Is there a fine balance between thinking and over thi.king?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Is there a fine balance between thinking and over thi.king?



Not when your a Mama.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not when your a Mama.



That's good to know


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You know roosters like to pick on Cricketts





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin that earlier, but didn want to burst her bubble. She is notorious for breakin out the bullwhip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

Waitin on Gobblin and EE . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow at 4:07am, only 2 members and 38 guest on the entire forum.





Oh, and awwwwww hail !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2014)

HAPPY WEDNESDAY MORNING to you King Quack and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I slept an extra hour or so this morning as it was really late when I finally got to bed last night.

That extra hour was needed for my beauty sleep because I surely need all that I can get of that !!!   

Maybe Gobblin and his big coffee pot will be arriving any minute now and I can drink a cup or two and get fully awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

I beat you EE.  I got an extra hour plus a little more.   Guess I needed it.  Well the coffee is brewed to get the motor running.  Lots to do this morning as I am headed to the NGa mtns for the 4th.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I beat you EE.  I got an extra hour plus a little more.   Guess I needed it.  Well the coffee is brewed to get the motor running.  Lots to do this morning as I am headed to the NGa mtns for the 4th.




I hope that you have a safe trip up there as I love the mountains myself.  I am sure there will be practically no traffic up that way during the holiday period too.  Isn't your new place fairly close to Helen?  That area sure makes for a great get-a-way from all of the hustle and bustle of everyday life.  I hope that you and your wife will have a great time together and the weather hopefully will be much cooler up there too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2014)

Quack, isn't it about time for you to dust off those boots and go home and give Ms. Dawn a big hug???  Hope you don't have to worry about one of those "mandatory meetings" this morning.



ps:  Give her a big hug from me and let her know that Teresa and I talk about her (and you) frequently.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope that you have a safe trip up there as I love the mountains myself.  I am sure there will be practically no traffic up that way during the holiday period too.  Isn't your new place fairly close to Helen?  That area sure makes for a great get-a-way from all of the hustle and bustle of everyday life.  I hope that you and your wife will have a great time together and the weather hopefully will be much cooler up there too.



It is near Helen and hope the fireworks there are impressive.   Other than that a little work on the place and some trout fishing with a bear-hunting friend are on the agenda.

Yep Quackisabouttopopatop on the 22 mile ride home.   It's his night time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy Friday Eve everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Mornin kids....today is my Wednesday!! 


Happy Hump Day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did and stronger than eva.


you sure about that? 


hdm03 said:


> Happy Friday Eve everybody!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....today is my Wednesday!!
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day!



morning ladies


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

morning sweetie


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

this coffee ain't nearly strong enough...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> this coffee ain't nearly strong enough...



dump some grounds in the bottom of that cup.  itll get stronger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> this coffee ain't nearly strong enough...



Make it Irish


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dump some grounds in the bottom of that cup.  itll get stronger




Who ruffled your tail feathers this mornin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Make it Irish




Temptinggggg


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


>



Sup, Shakey?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who ruffled your tail feathers this mornin?



Noone, Im in a decent mood today.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup, Shakey?



Just bus'n oft a few rounds! Cant afford fireworks!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Just bus'n oft a few rounds! Cant afford fireworks!



Funny you said that, son comes in the house yesterday afternoon with a bag in his hand and says, "hey look what I found in the garage!" It was some leftover bottle rockets from no tellin how long back. 


I like to shoot straight up!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Morning all


hey girl, how you doin?

Mornin Folks................ gotta get payroll in, I hope they don't notice the new employee "Gon Driveler"


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey girl, how you doin?
> 
> Mornin Folks................ gotta get payroll in, I hope they don't notice the new employee "Gon Driveler"



Can't complain and how are you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Funny you said that, son comes in the house yesterday afternoon with a bag in his hand and says, "hey look what I found in the garage!" It was some leftover bottle rockets from no tellin how long back.
> 
> 
> I like to shoot straight up!



found goods


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Moanin MizCricky, I was gonna tell ya that I believe I gave that steel drum away for the compost bin. Last time I was up at the barn, I do not remember seeing it. Gonna look again to make sure it isn't behind something else. I think someone asked me for it a couple of yrs ago for a burn barrel. 

Jeff C.= bad memory + partially blind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> found goods



possible duds 

maybe the sparklers will work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

gobble kang ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Morning all



Mornin lms.....how's lil Gage?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

2nd cup-o-mud


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> gobble kang ^^^^



I must thank lms and keebs for sneaking a post in while I was typing.   Two lovely ladies to sit on either side.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Can't complain and how are you?


Me neither, won't do us a bit of good no way......... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> I must thank lms and keebs for sneaking a post in while I was typing.   Two lovely ladies to sit on either side.


 smooth talker..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm fine; thanks for axing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

your welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Never watched futball before, but was in da pool yesterday and turned the outsideTV on. ESPN was acting up so I found the futball match on a Spanish channel. HILARIOUS! Me and H22 had a ball trying to decipher the language.



Oh, and I aint gonna watch no more futball. BORING.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey girl, how you doin?
> 
> Mornin Folks................ gotta get payroll in, I hope they don't notice the new employee "Gon Driveler"



Cha Ching!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin lms.....how's lil Gage?



He is good a little moody but he can't help he has his daddys attitude


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Gon Driveler= Jeff C. $$$$$


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Jeff C. said:


> Cha Ching!!!


did good, had 80 hours & 10 comp hours!


little miss sunshine said:


> He is good a little moody but he can't help he has his daddys attitude


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gon Driveler= Jeff C. $$$$$


 ya gotta share, doofus............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is good a little moody but he can't help he has his daddys attitude



yeah... OK..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is good a little moody but he can't help he has his daddys attitude



bOOM bOOM used to be sweet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gon Driveler= Jeff C. $$$$$



Jeff Cash  any relationship to the singing family?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is good a little moody but he can't help he has his daddys attitude



oh no.......not another Nancy   Hopefully; you'll be able to change that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gon Driveler= Jeff C. $$$$$



I thought I was the only one that got paid to be on here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Why do people at sporting events but on those ridiculous multicolored wigs ?    Have they no pride in how they look?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin MizCricky, I was gonna tell ya that I believe I gave that steel drum away for the compost bin. Last time I was up at the barn, I do not remember seeing it. Gonna look again to make sure it isn't behind something else. I think someone asked me for it a couple of yrs ago for a burn barrel.
> 
> Jeff C.= bad memory + partially blind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Oh!!!! Mronin....... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never watched futball before, but was in da pool yesterday and turned the outsideTV on. ESPN was acting up so I found the futball match on a Spanish channel. HILARIOUS! Me and H22 had a ball trying to decipher the language.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I aint gonna watch no more futball. BORING.



You must not have watched USA v Bel. 

US goalie had more saves in the World Cup than any other goalie in the past 50 yrs. Of course, that's not good, but very exciting, imo.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh no.......not another Nancy   Hopefully; you'll be able to change that



Thats what we are hoping its terribke that there are two people that hate mornings this much


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Winning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

awwww hail; LMS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh!!!! Mronin.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what we were watching. I did tell H22 I thought the goalie saved the game. Then I saw the news this morning and bout died laughing. I aint never watched soccer and didn't have a clue what was going on. 
I do know you pose to kick that ball in the net and THAT didn't happen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh no.......not another Nancy   Hopefully; you'll be able to change that


  I bet neither me nor him will ever wear girls clothes.  Ya girly man


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought I was the only one that got paid to be on here.



They offered me money to leave


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jeff Cash  any relationship to the singing family?



I wouldn't call it singing, wailing maybe.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet neither me nor him will ever wear girls clothes.  Ya girly man



Well; that was kind of harsh......but I'll let it go; you must be cramping and bloated


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya gotta share, doofus............



OK......send it, I will distribute it accordingly! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought I was the only one that got paid to be on here.



See above ^^^^^



gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do people at sporting events but on those ridiculous multicolored wigs ?    Have they no pride in how they look?



For some, I believe it is an improvement.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what we were watching. I did tell H22 I thought the goalie saved the game. Then I saw the news this morning and bout died laughing. I aint never watched soccer and didn't have a clue what was going on.
> I do know you pose to kick that ball in the net and THAT didn't happen.



It ain't as easy as it looks, I promise! With that being said, you don't think those last 25 mins of that game were exciting? They were so close to tying that game it wasn't funny, which is amazing when you're down by 2 in extra time.

OK....I'll shut up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OK......send it, I will distribute it accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey............. I DID watch it. 
And I'll probably watch it again in four years.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well; that was kind of harsh......but I'll let it go; you must be cramping and bloated



  your a week late, skippy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your a week late, skippy



you having the next child?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey............. I DID watch it.
> And I'll probably watch it again in four years.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mama said, "fooseball is da debil!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Snap Crackle Pop....wiff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you having the next child?


Yup... been pregnant fer bout 31 years now


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup... been pregnant fer bout 31 years now



And get more hormonal everyday!!!! Mercy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> And get more hormonal everyday!!!! Mercy!





You owe me a screen cleanin`.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

HFH = hormonal


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a screen cleanin`.



 sorry about that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

special sauce.  enough said.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a screen cleanin`.



  youd be better of cleaning it yourself.  Trust me on this one


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youd be better of cleaning it yourself.  Trust me on this one



You could go clean it for him that would bw so sweet of you


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm gonna get me an hdm03 burger for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You could go clean it for him that would bw so sweet of you



uh, negative captain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm gonna get me an hdm03 burger for lunch.



you adn hdm03 on a date?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

billy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

crap?


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you adn hdm03 on a date?



Not me, but this guy I know..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> special sauce.  enough said.



lettuce, cheese.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lettuce, cheese.



yep I am staying out of that thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

What's for lunch today.....BK Proud Whopper?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you adn hdm03 on a date?



You jealous?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all



Mornin Karen!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning Chief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

howdy Karen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I am staying out of that thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

what thread?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

nm found it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



quit it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8762301&postcount=10


this made me giggle... bout 50-11 times


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> quit it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Mrs. H= trouble maker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs. H= trouble maker



speak for yosep.No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speak for yosep.No No:



Mrs H. and HFH= trouble makers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

I got stuff to do...cyl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C.=busy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=busy



Hes gonna go take a nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes gonna go take a nap



AFTER he eats his proud whopper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AFTER he eats his proud whopper.



HDM will be thankful for his support


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8762301&postcount=10
> 
> 
> this made me giggle... bout 50-11 times



i don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Hes prolly taking a nap in his office.  I hear paint sales are down


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

he should think about expanding; maybe carry two colors instead of just one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

remember 2 dogs, or trotting horse or w/e the guys name was in the movie Joe Dirt.   he only sold the fireworks he liked.   Mud is the same way


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

Payroll done.............. now to pay some bills...........   
what's for lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Payroll done.............. now to pay some bills...........
> what's for lunch?



Not Burger King. That's for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not Burger King. That's for sure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not Burger King. That's for sure.



thats gonna hurt HDMs feelings, he needs your support


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

i ate a big bag of nothing for lunch today.. it left me feeling empty inside


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy destroyed my big toe an can't work day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Happy destroyed my big toe an can't work day



uhh... DO WHAT??!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

Was out in theyard this morning and I sent my brother to get the mail well when he got to the edge of the yard he yelled that there was a snake by the mailbox well I hauled but over there my brothers 8 an don't know the difrence yet just not to get near any snake.well halfway across the yard I went thru som tall grass by aa tree full out kicked a brick bat that the grass had grown over . Got up hoped to by brother an said snake (just a corn snake) by that time my big toe whas twice its size and purlple not able to walk on it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth needs to cut his grass...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Seths toe gonna look like Keebs thumb.... frankentoe


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Quack needs to take his boy to the doctor?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

quack should make him walk


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seth needs to cut his grass...



Can't cut that particuler spot lawnmower won't fit its in beetween some oddly placed trees . Doctor is realy pointless they won't do much at metter besides tape it to the on by it which I can do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Can't cut that particuler spot lawnmower won't fit its in beetween some oddly placed trees . Doctor is realy pointless they won't do much at metter besides tape it to the on by it which I can do



here, let me get you in touch with sinclair.  I bet he can tell you how to get that spot cut..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

metter isn't always better?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> here, let me get you in touch with sinclair.  I bet he can tell you how to get that spot cut..




I think it's called a weed eater.


 for Seth's big toe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> metter isn't always better?



But their still willin in Millen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's called a weed eater.
> 
> 
> for Seth's big toe.



From the sound of it he needs some roundup...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Note to self.. visit Millen atleast once


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack should make him walk



or step on his foot and send him back to the basement


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hey hilsman


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's called a weed eater.
> 
> 
> for Seth's big toe.



Buy a weedeater or eat supper I'm pretty fond of eating and its realy hard to put in airconditioners with one foot


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i ate a big bag of nothing for lunch today.. it left me feeling empty inside


here, I'll share.......... left ova pok chop, steamed veggies & twice baked tater with a dollop of sour cream.........


Seth carter said:


> Was out in theyard this morning and I sent my brother to get the mail well when he got to the edge of the yard he yelled that there was a snake by the mailbox well I hauled but over there my brothers 8 an don't know the difrence yet just not to get near any snake.well halfway across the yard I went thru som tall grass by aa tree full out kicked a brick bat that the grass had grown over . Got up hoped to by brother an said snake (just a corn snake) by that time my big toe whas twice its size and purlple not able to walk on it





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seths toe gonna look like Keebs thumb.... frankentoe


it weren't my thumb idjit, it was my middle fanger!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's called a weed eater.
> 
> 
> for Seth's big toe.


 ya beat me to it........


Seth carter said:


> Buy a weedeater or eat supper I'm pretty fond of eating and its realy hard to put in airconditioners with one foot


I always use my hands...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

was it your whole foot or just a toe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here, I'll share.......... left ova pok chop, steamed veggies & twice baked tater with a dollop of sour cream.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was as big as a thumb...or 2


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

It was my big toe


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here, I'll share.......... left ova pok chop, steamed veggies & twice baked tater with a dollop of sour cream.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you do to your finger?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry about your middle toe Keebs.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

KyDawg+ = very thoughtful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

KYD seems like a nice old man


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KYD seems like a nice old man



on of the nicest goat and chicken farmer you'll ever meet


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

Goodness, my head is kind of hurting now after  trying to make sense of that sentence.


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

BTW, that actor girl precious, is now working at jimmy johns on Peachtree rd across from piedmont hospital.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Goodness, my head is kind of hurting now after  trying to make sense of that sentence.



Well, we know Seth is quacks child.  hankus is quacks nephew.. So they are related


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, we know Seth is quacks child.  hankus is quacks nephew.. So they are related



that family tree doesn't branch out like it should


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

I will admit in a heartbeat my writing (typing) isn't the greatest, but at least I try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

I bet Nick climbed light poles  with more branchs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it was as big as a thumb...or 2


you woulda been to, two, too wrapped up in all that gauze & stuff!


Seth carter said:


> What you do to your finger?


I had a cyst removed, all better now........... hope your toe gets better too!


KyDawg said:


> Sorry about your middle toe Keebs.


 bless yo heart...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

1/2  day tomorrow


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I will admit in a heartbeat my writing (typing) isn't the greatest, but at least I try.



Even I can`t read my handwritin` or print either. And since I really haven`t picked up a scribble stick in a couple of years now except to scratch out my name, it`s even worse. 

And I don`t even care. Most everbody down this way knows me anyhow. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet Nick climbed light poles  with more branchs




What`choo talkin` about?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

since hdm03 has appointed himself deputy, i'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1/2  day tomorrow


no fair!!!! I even have to work Friday!


rhbama3 said:


> since hdm03 has appointed himself deputy, i'm gonna take a nap.


NNNNOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> since hdm03 has appointed himself deputy, i'm gonna take a nap.



Sleep well buddy; i got it all under control


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm=heavy duty moderator


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that family tree doesn't branch out like it should





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet Nick climbed light poles  with more branchs





Nicodemus said:


> Even I can`t read my handwritin` or print either. And since I really haven`t picked up a scribble stick in a couple of years now except to scratch out my name, it`s even worse.
> 
> And I don`t even care. Most everbody down this way knows me anyhow.
> 
> ...



thats all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> hdm=heavy duty moderator


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> since hdm03 has appointed himself deputy, i'm gonna take a nap.





Nicodemus said:


> hdm=heavy duty moderator


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

were all gonna be banned by the end of the day


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

Holy cow!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Problem?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow!!!



That aint the kinda cow Burger Kang is gonna serve.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint the kinda cow Burger Kang is gonna serve.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint the kinda cow Burger Kang is gonna serve.





That thread ain't gonna last long!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Holy Rooster!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

You have a pretty rooster; Crickett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2014)

bye ya'll




CANNONBALL!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> bye ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell H22 i said hey; he'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

who alls going to watch fireworks this Friday/Saturday


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2014)

I bet that rooster is fast.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I bet that rooster is fast.



I bet any of your racin' chickens could beat it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who alls going to watch fireworks this Friday/Saturday



no; but thanks for asking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no; but thanks for asking



thanks for taking the time to answer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Think im going to eat chic-fil-a tonight...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Too bad their fries arent better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

I love McDonalds fries.  They are great.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love McDonalds fries.  They are great.



Thanks for letting us know.  I was going to ask you if you liked them; but i was too scared.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.  I was going to ask you if you liked them; but i was too scared.



its ok, you an ask me anything Im an open book


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Mt?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2014)

My cows will chase shickens.


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh crap


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

I picked up my glasses today. First time I've ever needed them. When I was walking I felt like I was a foot tall, the ground seemed so close.


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

I feel smarter already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I picked up my glasses today. First time I've ever needed them. When I was walking I felt like I was a foot tall, the ground seemed so close.



Got your reading glasses and binoculars confused again, didn't you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I feel smarter already.



stop sending me selfies with you only wearing your glasses


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

If I wasn't hungry I wouldn't be eating.

What's I miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> It was my big toe



Now it is your bigger toe.


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Got your reading glasses and binoculars confused again, didn't you?



I had binos built in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> If I wasn't hungry I wouldn't be eating.
> 
> What's I miss?



Hdm03 is in moderator training school. His codename is Tackleberry:


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet Nick climbed light poles  with more branchs




    

I gotta finish readin back, but that was funnyyyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> hdm=heavy duty moderator



    

Another one....

Nic's got math skilzz.


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

That's a terrible thing to say


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods said:


> That's a terrible thing to say



apology PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods said:


> That's a terrible thing to say



who you crossthawoods from?


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> apology PM sent



Received and forgiven do you always send pics of yourself with PMs?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> apology PM sent



to who? About what? The post/posts/light pole?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hdm03 is in moderator training school. His codename is Tackleberry:



  

Always wondered what hdm looked like!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

beach cart/yard cart is assembled.


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who you crossthawoods from?



You know.......  Them folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods said:


> Received and forgiven do you always send pics of yourself with PMs?



why yes; yes i do......it's just something i like to do for my fellow members here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, crossthawoods, mattech+, rhbama3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why yes; yes i do......it's just something i like to do for my fellow members here.



you going to offer help to the new member..  your  getting uppidy since you became a mod in training


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods will celebrate his 10th post soon


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why yes; yes i do......it's just something i like to do for my fellow members here.



I have that same scooter at home mine is royal blue though


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> crossthawoods will celebrate his 10th post soon



He/she should start a a new thread to mark the occasion


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> crossthawoods will celebrate his 10th post soon



Everybody loves a good celebration


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

10th post should be epic!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

I bet its better than strangs 10000th excuse, i mea, post


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Wonder if crossthawoods could get an underachiever award for his 10th post?


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10th post should be epic!!!



I should start planning now 6 down 4 to go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if crossthawoods could get an underachiever award for his 10th post?



Jeff fa fa, its kinda rude to assume that crossthawoods is a male without evidence to back it up


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if crossthawoods could get an underachiever award for his 10th post?



Wow an award! Man ya'll are good people


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa, its kinda rude to assume that crossthawoods is a male without evidence to back it up



Getting mighty close to this 10th post


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

HFH why they call you boom boom?


----------



## crossthawoods (Jul 2, 2014)

EPIC post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Im hungry!!  i thunk my stomach has started to chew on my back bone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods said:


> HFH why they call you boom boom?



Are you just in to asking for more pm's with pix?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa, its kinda rude to assume that crossthawoods is a male without evidence to back it up



I believe she would have corrected me if I made a wrong assumption.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

crossthawoods said:


> EPIC post



 This one will go down in the History books!!  

Move over hdm!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

the suspense is killing me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the suspense is killing me



hdm=dying from suspense


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

where did he/she go?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

we'll just call it Pat


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where did he/she go?



You can't get more epic than being banded on your 10th post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> remember 2 dogs, or trotting horse or w/e the guys name was in the movie Joe Dirt.   he only sold the fireworks he liked.   Mud is the same way




Just watched Joe Dirt AGAIN the other night, I know it's a stoopid movie, but Laaaaaawd it's funny !! 





Nicodemus said:


> hdm=heavy duty moderator




hdm = hot dog muncher 




crossthawoods said:


> EPIC post




Annnnnnnnnd your last one Les Miles !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't get more epic than being banded on your 10th post.


    that's baaad, right there!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't get more epic than being banded on your 10th post.



Strang could learn a thang or 2 from that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

okay, where was we?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm = hot dog muncher




What do you mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

quack is here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

keebs fixin to head home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

bet mud dont stop in and tell us bye... hes a meanie head


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

I decided to celebrate July 4th with a big pot of squirrel and dumplings. The look Bubbette gave me was blood chilling when she said "What?! You arent gonna grill something good?"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs fixin to head home


 Bye Leroy!


rhbama3 said:


> I decided to celebrate July 4th with a big pot of squirrel and dumplings. The look Bubbette gave me was blood chilling when she said "What?! You arent gonna grill something good?"


 ssoooo, whatcha gonna grill, Bama?
Later Folks!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Holy Rooster!!







hdm03 said:


> You have a pretty rooster; Crickett!



Thanks! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> who alls going to watch fireworks this Friday/Saturday



We are!  



KyDawg said:


> I bet that rooster is fast.



Yep he sure is! 



hdm03 said:


> I bet any of your ravin' chickens could beat it


No No: 



rhbama3 said:


> Hdm03 is in moderator training school. His codename is Tackleberry:







havin_fun_huntin said:


> who you crossthawoods from?





Jeff C. said:


> You can't get more epic than being banded on your 10th post.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Just watched Joe Dirt AGAIN the other night, I know it's a stoopid movie, but Laaaaaawd it's funny !!
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnnd your last one Les Miles !!!



Awesome movie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

My day is complete.. rydert called me an idjit.  I can go home feeling accomplished


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My day is complete.. rydert called me an idjit.  I can go home feeling accomplished



You should really set your daily goals a little higher.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You should really set your daily goals a little higher.



  i keep them low so Im not disappointed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What do you mean?




You don't like dot dogs ??? 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> My day is complete.. rydert called me an idjit.  I can go home feeling accomplished





rhbama3 said:


> You should really set your daily goals a little higher.





EXACTLY, until Seth calls you an idjit, you still haven't reached your goals . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i keep them low so Im not disappointed.



Then we just have different ways of looking at it:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't like dot dogs ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, now I have a new goal to set 


rhbama3 said:


> Then we just have different ways of looking at it:



  my point exactly


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Then we just have different ways of looking at it:



  

OOps!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 2, 2014)

Hate soccer.  But love  my country.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

bigelow=hater


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

Quack = headed into work . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 2, 2014)

little late leaving but I have NOTHING to do tomorrow when I get to work.. gonna be a good day.. yall have fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack = headed into work . .



Seed ya later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hate soccer.  But love  my country.



You probably wouldn't had you coached that daughter of yours right on up through high school. But, to each his own.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

1 member and 6 guests.

where oh where have the drivelers gone?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1 member and 6 guests.
> 
> where oh where have the drivelers gone?



I've been busy getting omelet ingredients together. The girls are pretty simple: sausage and cheese. Me on the other hand: wilted spinach, onions, tomatoes, peppers, sausage, bacon, cheese and jalapeno peppers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been busy getting omelet ingredients together. The girls are pretty simple: sausage and cheese. Me on the other hand: wilted spinach, onions, tomatoes, peppers, sausage, bacon, cheese and jalapeno peppers.





Pics ???????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2014)

shrimp and grits  with a side salad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shrimp and grits  with a side salad.





Aw man,  haven't had any skrimp and grits since we were in Charleston past February !!!  Love 'em !!  They put sausage and some kinda cream in 'em too, the BOMB !! 


Will be tearin up some frog legz at Paul's in Helen next month !! Jumbo skrimpz too !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics ???????


Pretty sure you know what an omelet looks like. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> shrimp and grits  with a side salad.


You win. 
I'm taking the big cooler next week to load up on everything i can find! Crabs, crabmeat stuffing, shrimp( big and small), flounder, and hopefully will catch enough other fish that i won't have to buy any!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2014)

Yall working late tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall working late tonight.





Just startin Charlie, you making it alright ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just startin Charlie, you making it alright ??



Doing better, I need a dose of South Georgia though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Doing better, I need a dose of South Georgia though.



I don't know if now would be a good time or not. Hot, humid, and the gnats and skeeters are terrible. I hate this time of year because i cant keep the stupid gnats out of my ears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Just a couple of biscuits and sausage here, ate a very late lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

Less than 10hrs to go !!! Stoopid meeting in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 10hrs to go !!! Stoopid meeting in the morning.



Try not to snore while the speaker is talking. They hate it when you do that.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been busy getting omelet ingredients together. The girls are pretty simple: sausage and cheese. Me on the other hand: wilted spinach, onions, tomatoes, peppers, sausage, bacon, cheese and jalapeno peppers.



 I had an omlet for dinner too! Shrooms, ham & cheese. Shoulda put jalepenos in it but forgot about them. I made mine in this really cool Tupperware thingy I got!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

Jag just confessed out of the blue that he poured, in his words, "aluminum can tea" in the lawnmower gas tank.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag just confessed out of the blue that he poured, in his words, "aluminum can tea" in the lawnmower gas tank.



Well, at least he told you before you tried to crank it. Hope you can get to the intake line and pull it off to drain the tank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, at least he told you before you tried to crank it. Hope you can get to the intake line and pull it off to drain the tank.



I asked him if he tried to crank it. He said, "it wouldn't crank."

Hence, the triple


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had an omlet for dinner too! Shrooms, ham & cheese. Shoulda put jalepenos in it but forgot about them. I made mine in this really cool Tupperware thingy I got!



I would have had shrooms too, but the wife thought they were old and threw them out yesterday. I've seen the omelet forming gadgets, but i've used a frying pan so long that its just easier to keep doing it that way. 
Do you add milk or half and half to your beaten eggs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

As far as getting to the intake line, no. You have to tear this thing half apart and the way the tank is designed, it's impossible to completely drain it with out taking it completely off and blowing it out with air. 

This ain't our 1st rodeo with this situation. The 1st time was used cooking oil. 

 's rule the day for appropriate emoticons


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> As far as getting to the intake line, no. You have to tear this thing half apart and the way the tank is designed, it's impossible to completely drain it with out taking it completely off and blowing it out with air.
> 
> This ain't our 1st rodeo with this situation. The 1st time was used cooking oil.
> 
> 's rule the day for appropriate emoticons



Jeff, i love the Jag, but you should seriously consider getting a gas cap with a lock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Jeff, i love the Jag, but you should seriously consider getting a gas cap with a lock.



Fortunately, it's his little self propelled mower, not the big one. I want him to be able to fill it up and go cut whenever he takes a notion. Although, for the past couple of weeks I've had to shut him down. He'll cut everyday and 50 % of the time it's where he already cut the day before. He was eatin me up in gas. He went through 2 1/2 gals in less than a week on a 22" mower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish it did run off of used cooking oil!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fortunately, it's his little self propelled mower, not the big one. I want him to be able to fill it up and go cut whenever he takes a notion. Although, for the past couple of weeks I've had to shut him down. He'll cut everyday and 50 % of the time it's where he already cut the day before. He was eatin me up in gas. He went through 2 1/2 gals in less than a week on a 22" mower.


Ohh..... I thought he'd put it in your riding lawnmower! Whew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> As far as getting to the intake line, no. You have to tear this thing half apart and the way the tank is designed, it's impossible to completely drain it with out taking it completely off and blowing it out with air.
> 
> This ain't our 1st rodeo with this situation. The 1st time was used cooking oil.
> 
> 's rule the day for appropriate emoticons




Can't ya just flip the lawnmower upside down and drain the gas/tea/cooking oil ???  Siphon it out ???  Drain carb ???  Heck I dunno . . .


I would definetely put a locking cap on that high dolla zero turn mower !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

Waitin on EE and da Gobblin . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2014)

I AM HERE....PRESENT AND ACCOUNTED FOR !!!!!

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Finally the shipment came in so I have to get to Southeastern Freight and pick it up and get busy processing it in a few minutes.  I hope to get it done before it reaches 980 degrees today and that no rain will be any where close as well.

Jeff, sounds like you are having quite a time with Jag's experiments.  Hope you can get the current problem cured soon.

Quack, DON'T forget about you meeting at 7 AM this morning.  You wouldn't want to make your bosses mad at you.   I am currently trying to get your Company to pay an invoice from close to 3 months ago on a shipment to a North Carolina facility.  I called the Roswell main office yesterday but did not get an answer why.  Somebody dropped the ball when they installed a new system and conveniently forgot to pay me about a grand or so.  

Got to get a quick shower and get busy.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I AM HERE....PRESENT AND ACCOUNTED FOR !!!!!
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> ...





Hmmmmm, always heard that they were pretty prompt on bills ???  If I wasn't such a peeon I'd gladly check into fer ya ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^ hehe, who's yo diddy ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ hehe, who's yo diddy ???



due diddy!!!'

Well you have one hour before your safety meeting.   Don't forget the duct tape to keep yourself safe from falling out of the chair.  

Oh and a cup of coffee to wake up with


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning folks.



morning Mig


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't ya just flip the lawnmower upside down and drain the gas/tea/cooking oil ???  Siphon it out ???  Drain carb ???  Heck I dunno . . .
> 
> 
> I would definetely put a locking cap on that high dolla zero turn mower !!



Nah....it was on his lil 22 inch self propelled, thankfully. I may be able to do that with tea, but i couldn't do that with used cooking oil the first time. I had to remove the tank and wash it out with hot soapy water. Then rinse and blow it out. There's a little indent in the tank bottom and a lip around the fill hole that prevents from a simple turn upside down to remove every drop of it.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I AM HERE....PRESENT AND ACCOUNTED FOR !!!!!
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> ...



OH Well, at least he's gettin rich off these ideas of his. 

Mornin folks!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



rhbama3 said:


> I would have had shrooms too, but the wife thought they were old and threw them out yesterday. I've seen the omelet forming gadgets, but i've used a frying pan so long that its just easier to keep doing it that way.
> Do you add milk or half and half to your beaten eggs?



I like my little Tupperware thingy. It's easy enough for my daughter to use to make her some scrambled eggs.  Plus I always have trouble folding my omelet over when using a pan  I use just a little bit of milk.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

word up hommies


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

You were looking for a project for today weren't you Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

see Crickett and hdm have checked in while I was painting a table.  I'm back 4 a refill of coffee before the next little project.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning! How can I tell if the fireworks I'm buyin are illegal?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Morning! How can I tell if the fireworks I'm buyin are illegal?



Were they snuck across the border?


Who cares, blow them up and the evidence is gone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You were looking for a project for today weren't you Chief?



Would have preferred customizing beach cart to double as a surf fishin cart. Had a few more priorities to put on back burner for a couple hrs too now. No biggie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

AT work ony "day off"  got some stuff to do but Im not gonna be near the phone today.  Dress in a black T, old cargo shorts and crocs.  I feel Lke Jeff C+


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> AT work ony "day off"  got some stuff to do but Im not gonna be near the phone today.  Dress in a black T, old cargo shorts and crocs.  I feel Lke Jeff C+



So you are avoiding Macon?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> AT work ony "day off"  got some stuff to do but Im not gonna be near the phone today.  Dress in a black T, old cargo shorts and crocs.  I feel Lke Jeff C+


why you at work on your day off?

Mornin folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are avoiding Macon?


nope.


Keebs said:


> why you at work on your day off?
> 
> Mornin folks!



I got some customers needing stuff, and Im cutting the grass up here today.  gonna leave early.  That, and i gotta get my WEAKLY check


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mornin










Only car in the big ol parkin lot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> AT work ony "day off"  got some stuff to do but Im not gonna be near the phone today.  Dress in a black T, old cargo shorts and crocs.  I feel Lke Jeff C+



No sox?



Keebs said:


> why you at work on your day off?
> 
> Mornin folks!



Mornin galfwiend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mronin 

Lock-R-Down!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Compressor belt broke  Gotta go get another one before I can start on tea removal project now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Would have preferred *customizing beach cart to double as a surf fishin cart*. Had a few more priorities to put on back burner for a couple hrs too now. No biggie!



Don't forget pics!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

i'm not off today and i don't have no silly crocs


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Compressor belt broke  Gotta go get another one before I can start on tea removal project now.



Lock er down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Don't forget pics!



Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm not off today and i don't have no *silly* crocs



Take it back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Poor Mudro is slowly but surely losing his Kang status round here lately!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

A'ight kids.....gonna head up to auto parts and pickup supplies for this mornins project. Catch up with yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do!



Awwwww hail Kang Jeff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

moanin'.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> I got some customers needing stuff, and Im cutting the grass up here today.  gonna leave early.  That, and i gotta get my WEAKLY check


maybe Chief can allocate you a little extra from the Gon Driveler paycheck!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Only car in the big ol parkin lot.


........... I drove today, but my "check brakes" light is coming on.......


Jeff C. said:


> No sox?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin galfwiend!


 ~giggle~giggle~


Jeff C. said:


> Poor Mudro is slowly but surely losing his Kang status round here lately!


bless his heart, he is gonna be so lost......... 


rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.....


whatsomatta bamaboy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> maybe Chief can allocate you a little extra from the Gon Driveler paycheck!
> 
> ........... I drove today, but my "check brakes" light is coming on.......
> 
> ...



Nothing, babe. It's just morning and i'm awake when i'd rather be asleep.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing, babe. It's just morning and i'm awake when i'd rather be asleep.


I KNOW what ya mean!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> I will admit in a heartbeat my writing (typing) isn't the greatest, but at least I try.



Why try if you don't wana read it don't it takes way to long to correct an punctuat everyting


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

dear lord


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

keebs did you push the pedal to check the brakes?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs did you push the pedal to check the brakes?


No No: nope, just eased on thru the stop sign............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Still the ONLY car in the parkin lot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still the ONLY car in the parkin lot.



Bright side:  no door dings!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bright side:  no door dings!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bright side:  no door dings!!!


 true, true.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

sure is busy to it to be my day off.  Gooodness


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

sometimes it really sucks being nice... I cant get crap done today I wanted to get done cause of customer!!!   AND IM CLOSED!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 3, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Why try if you don't wana read it don't it takes way to long to correct an punctuat everyting




What?  



I'm just having fun with ya Seth.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sometimes it really sucks being nice... I cant get crap done today I wanted to get done cause of customer!!!   AND IM CLOSED!!!!


how do you have customers if'n you're closed?  Forget to flip the sign?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how do you have customers if'n you're closed?  Forget to flip the sign?



Kinda hard to tell people who spend $100k+ a year with you that you arent going to help them even tho your at work.   Iv prolly had 10 cash customers this morning..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

plus side, i got the yards cut and sprayed.   No to finsh the little stuff inside...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Compressor back up and runnin, they only had one belt, requires two, but it is runnin. Gas/"aluminum can tea" drained from Jag's mower. Jag hit the couch for a nap. I am refueling with a couple sausage biscuit's wiff MUSTARD and chocky milk!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda hard to tell people who spend $100k+ a year with you that you arent going to help them even tho your at work.   Iv prolly had 10 cash customers this morning..


 I woulda hid my truck and acted like I weren't there........ 


Jeff C. said:


> Compressor back up and runnin, they only had one belt, requires two, but it is runnin. Gas/"aluminum can tea" drained from Jag's mower. Jag hit the couch for a nap. I am refueling with a couple sausage biscuit's wiff MUSTARD and chocky milk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I woulda hid my truck and acted like I weren't there........



Not so fast young lady....mower ain't runnin yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I woulda hid my truck and acted like I weren't there........



Im to honest


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not so fast young lady....mower ain't runnin yet.


oooppssss, sorry................


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im to honest


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

HFH = primer selling fool


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = primer selling fool



I sell fireworks out the back.. DOnt tell anyone tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dribler=S L O W.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

Chicken Taquitos for lunch


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im to honest



I didn't get hired at Lowe's when I was 19 b/c they told me I was "too honest" on my personality test. They thought I was lying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chicken Taquitos for lunch



RIP, Cricketts rooster


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I have finished up 6 hours of really hard and physical work this morning.  Now, I need to take another shower and do the regular daytime workload stuff.

I am really hungry now though and I am debating on the following choices for lunch:

A big Cracker Barrel Camp-Fire meal with delicious Roast Beef, corn-on-the-cob, carrots, red potatoes, onions, tomatoes, cornbread, iced tea etc.  This meal is cooked inside a big bag of double thickness aluminum foil and sealed up until it is delivered to your table on a big platter.  (They have an ongoing promotion of two different types of Campfire Meals and they will ONLY be available until around August 15th. It has been 4 years since they had this same promotion).

**********************

A Cheddar's Restaurant Lemon Pepper chicken breast meal over a bed of rice, with a baked potato, buttered carrots, bourbon sauce, lemon wedges with the seeds removed, and ice tea.  Of course, this meal comes with a dedicated server lady that takes really good care of me.

**********************

Of course, I sure would like some really good Southern style Bar-B-Que Pork dinner complete with chopped meat, hash, ribs, rice, potato salad or cole slaw, bread & butter pickles, bread, and ice tea.


I guess that I will have to flip a coin today.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> RIP, Cricketts rooster


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd go with Chedder's


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

Dang; Crickett's rooster is dead????  Prayers sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd go with Chedder's



or Burger King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; Crickett's rooster is dead????  Prayers sent.



Hunger is a powerful thang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> or Burger King



I aint proud.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint proud.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd go with Chedder's



Is that place good?  We drove past it the other day. I had never heard of it before. 



hdm03 said:


> Dang; Crickett's rooster is dead????  Prayers sent.



No No:



hdm03 said:


> or Burger King







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hunger is a powerful thang.



I was starving by the time we got back from Athens but not enough to kill my rooster. No No:



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint proud.





Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint proud.



your ashamed


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your ashamed


I kinda doubt it..............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

_*LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!
*_left ova home made rotisserie chicken & salda........... and watermelon for dessert......... and water....... ​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

workin thru lunch. Gonna cut out early.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well...................lookadare


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oooppssss, sorry................



Now she izzzz! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dribler=S L O W.



Duh.....So are the participants! 



Crickett said:


> I didn't get hired at Lowe's when I was 19 b/c they told me I was "too honest" on my personality test. They thought I was lying.



Sounds like somethin KyDawg would say! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint proud.



  





Keebs said:


> _*LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!
> *_left ova home made rotisserie chicken & salda........... and watermelon for dessert......... and water....... ​



Tooo full....for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> workin thru lunch. Gonna cut out early.




crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

for the icemaker this long weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> crap



sooooooooooo close.             





NOT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+

Boom Boom fergot to log off when he left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for the icemaker this long weekend.



Good idea....may go buy a bag'er two and put in da freezer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sooooooooooo close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stoopid multi quote!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

I smell gasoline.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

i aint lefted yet...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I smell gasoline.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint lefted yet...


why you aint talkin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> why you aint talkin



talking with customers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> talking with customers



Put the CLOSED sign up, silly.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> workin thru lunch. Gonna cut out early.


lucky dawg you!  Awwwllll Hail!


Jeff C. said:


> Now she izzzz!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> for the icemaker this long weekend.


 you right, I might better go get the cooler.............


Jeff C. said:


> Good idea....may go buy a bag'er two and put in da freezer.


 swang by the office, I'll fix ya right up!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put the CLOSED sign up, silly.


 I done told him that............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Jag's mower is back to runnin....next project!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Think I'll piddle wiff da camper again. Ac condenser  was leakin off da roof and drippin right smack dab over the door. That ain't happenin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put the CLOSED sign up, silly.



he is a GOOD friend..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Boy George is on the radio.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy George is on the radio.



talking bout burger king?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he is a GOOD friend..



When you say GOOD; you mean like Burger King type of good?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> talking bout burger king?


Karma Cameleon. Where's the throw-up smiley. 


hdm03 said:


> When you say GOOD; you mean like Burger King type of good?


oh my.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll piddle wiff da camper again. Ac condenser  was leakin off da roof and drippin right smack dab over the door. That ain't happenin.


thought you were gonna work on the beach cart...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> When you say GOOD; you mean like Burger King type of good?



not THAT good of a friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Friend is gone.. time to locker down adn head home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda hard to tell people who spend $100k+ a year with you that you arent going to help them even tho your at work.   Iv prolly had 10 cash customers this morning..



CASH is good.




hdm03 said:


> or Burger King



will they put cheddar on that sammich?

Outdoor work isn't all done but the yella jacket nest I got into made my decision for me.   Shower and lunch time.  

What a silly mascot to have.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

If i dont get back on you all have a SAFE and happy forth!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

chief?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CASH is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawd I hate them thangs!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i dont get back on you all have a SAFE and happy forth!


 you too Leroy!!  Give Gage some smooches from me, please!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thought you were gonna work on the beach cart...........



I is, but i'm linin my ducks up in a row, in case I needs sompin. I'll make one shot and get'em all at the same time. 

Btw, I meant evaporator coil.

Eatin wallermelon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Yall put salt on ya wallermelon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

How bout pepper?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall put salt on ya wallermelon?



heck yeah


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout pepper?



heck no


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I is, but i'm linin my ducks up in a row, in case I needs sompin. I'll make one shot and get'em all at the same time.
> 
> Btw, I meant evaporator coil.
> 
> Eatin wallermelon!



Didn't know you had ducks; that's cool!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

no salt on my melons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> heck no



makes it peppery.



gobbleinwoods said:


> no salt on my melons.



makes it sweeter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Grilled ham and provolone cheese with a liberal splash of Ed's Red Hot sauce, pickled okra, and a handful of BBQ tater chips. Life is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CASH is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i dont get back on you all have a SAFE and happy forth!


You too. Give LMS and Gage my love.


Jeff C. said:


> Yall put salt on ya wallermelon?



If I could eat it. HECK NO.No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. gots ducks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Grilled ham and provolone cheese with a liberal splash of Ed's Red Hot sauce, pickled okra, and a handful of BBQ tater chips. Life is good.



Sounds GOOD! 
I ordered some of that Ed's Red. I love it! Can't wait to try it on oysters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You too. Give LMS and Gage my love.
> 
> 
> If I could eat it. HECK NO.No No:



You might could eat it if'n you poured some salt on it.... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. gots ducks.



Ducks-r-me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Dadgum yeller jackets!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You might could eat it if'n you poured some salt on it....
> 
> 
> 
> Ducks-r-me



Salt didn't work. Done tried it. 



I'm gonna git me a duck.
Let him swim round da pool.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought you might give me the  on that one.
> 
> At least I'm not a dawg fan.
> 
> ...



boomer, have a good 4th yourself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum yeller jackets!



They got you too,to,two,2.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I is, but i'm linin my ducks up in a row, in case I needs sompin. I'll make one shot and get'em all at the same time.
> 
> Btw, I meant evaporator coil.
> 
> Eatin wallermelon!





Jeff C. said:


> Yall put salt on ya wallermelon?


sometimes........


Jeff C. said:


> How bout pepper?


now way Jose!


rhbama3 said:


> Grilled ham and provolone cheese with a liberal splash of Ed's Red Hot sauce, pickled okra, and a handful of BBQ tater chips. Life is good.


that sounds good!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. gots ducks.


I miss my ducks............ except for the mess, I hate duck messes!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds GOOD!
> I ordered some of that Ed's Red. I love it! Can't wait to try it on oysters.


PERK did I hear "Oysters"!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Salt didn't work. Done tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuummm, sista, ya might wanna reconsider that idea........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = Duck Farmer


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

KyDawg will probably get him some racin' ducks now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Salt didn't work. Done tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with keebsknowsbest about a duck in the pool.  

The filter and chlorine will be working overtime.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

^^^^ twice in a row.   wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy George is on the radio.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> talking bout burger king?







hdm03 said:


> When you say GOOD; you mean like Burger King type of good?







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Karma Cameleon. Where's the throw-up smiley.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ twice in a row.   wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


hdm03 said:


> mud?



Really.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm with keebsknowsbest about a duck in the pool.
> 
> The filter and chlorine will be working overtime.


No No:and wouldn't be no washing them thangs out, back washin nuttin, you'd have to throw the whole thing out & start ova!


gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ twice in a row.   wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


you're on a roll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok. MzH22=no ducks in da pool.
One of my dogs caint swim.

No joke. I aint NEVA seen a dog that couldn't swim. Well this one went all Tasmanian devil over a treat one mornin. Turning circles and landed in da pool. He went straight down. H22 had to pull him out by  the ear.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall put salt on ya wallermelon?



Yep! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok. MzH22=no ducks in da pool.
> One of my dogs caint swim.
> 
> No joke. I aint NEVA seen a dog that couldn't swim. Well this one went all Tasmanian devil over a treat one mornin. Turning circles and landed in da pool. He went straight down. H22 had to pull him out by  the ear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep!



He's a rescue. He had an awful childhood. Gots scars to prove it. He livin the high life now.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a rescue. He had an awful childhood. Gots scars to prove it. He livin the high life now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

2 more hours


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ya'll have a safe and happy 4th of July.


I'm out.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok. MzH22=no ducks in da pool.
> One of my dogs caint swim.
> 
> No joke. I aint NEVA seen a dog that couldn't swim. Well this one went all Tasmanian devil over a treat one mornin. Turning circles and landed in da pool. He went straight down. H22 had to pull him out by  the ear.


 bless his heart.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a safe and happy 4th of July.
> 
> 
> I'm out.


Belated Good Bye!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a safe and happy 4th of July.
> 
> 
> I'm out.



Tell H22 I said hey; he'll know what it means


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I have finished up 6 hours of really hard and physical work this morning.  Now, I need to take another shower and do the regular daytime workload stuff.
> 
> I am really hungry now though and I am debating on the following choices for lunch:
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd go with Cheddar's.




Well, CHEDDAR'S IT WAS and it was dang delicious too!!!!  Man, that bourbon sauce just enhances the flavor of the chicken, baked potato, carrots, and the rice.  My tongue is still trying to slap my face back and forth because it was so good.

After eating lunch, I drove over into South Carolina and bought a big basket of fresh Peaches.  I even stopped back by Cheddar's on my way home and gave my server about 1/2 dozen or so really big peaches.  I also stopped in my neighborhood and gave a super nice elderly widow lady that lives around the corner some of them too.

I peeled one when I got home and devoured it because it was some more delicious.

Sure hope that all of you will have a wonderful 4th of July tomorrow and PLEASE have a safe Holiday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i dont get back on you all have a SAFE and happy forth!



Back atcha bOOM bOOM! Best ya can anyway, same to lms and lil Gage as he continues to heal. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> They got you too,to,two,2.



No, I was talkin bout gobble! 



hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole = Duck Farmer



  

Nevermind........



gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ twice in a row.   wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee



crap



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a safe and happy 4th of July.
> 
> 
> I'm out.



Yall have a goodun Mandy and Chris!  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, CHEDDAR'S IT WAS and it was dang delicious too!!!!  Man, that bourbon sauce just enhances the flavor of the chicken, baked potato, carrots, and the rice.  My tongue is still trying to slap my face back and forth because it was so good.
> 
> After eating lunch, I drove over into South Carolina and bought a big basket of fresh Peaches.  I even stopped back by Cheddar's on my way home and gave my server about 1/2 dozen or so really big peaches.  I also stopped in my neighborhood and gave a super nice elderly widow lady that lives around the corner some of them too.
> 
> ...



Same to ya, Mike!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a rescue. He had an awful childhood. Gots scars to prove it. He livin the high life now.





Is that the same doggie that can't stinky ???

Prayers for the doggie. 




2 down, 13 more to go . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

Ya'll make it sound like no one will be a posting tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the same doggie that can't stinky ???
> 
> Prayers for the doggie.
> 
> ...



I bet he could if they didn snatch it outta da pool so quick.


  10-4, got an email they're cuttin back a day on PPV's. 







gobbleinwoods said:


> Ya'll make it sound like no one will be a posting tomorrow.



I will.....til some point.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

Dang, I be hawngray . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I be hawngray . .


want me to toss ya a autermelon on my way out?

Ok, I'm outta here, don't have to show up for the "festivities" until 2:00 tomorrow and hopefully have my part done by 5:00ish!
Happy 4th!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> want me to toss ya a autermelon on my way out?
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, don't have to show up for the "festivities" until 2:00 tomorrow and hopefully have my part done by 5:00ish!
> Happy 4th!!





Backatcha Lil N !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> want me to toss ya a autermelon on my way out?
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, don't have to show up for the "festivities" until 2:00 tomorrow and hopefully have my part done by 5:00ish!
> Happy 4th!!



Same to ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

I really, really, really wish I didn't hafta cancel my vacation this weekend.  Werkin for a livin really sucks the big one.  




Gobblin, still planing on heading your way Aug 9th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really, really wish I didn't hafta cancel my vacation this weekend.  Werkin for a livin really sucks the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna read back, but i assume your meeting this morning went badly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not gonna read back, but i assume your meeting this morning went badly.





Found out co-worker ain't coming back to work for at least anudder 2 weeks, gonna put me working 24 days/nights with one day off, And that day off was Monday, 15 straight 12hr midnights . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found out co-worker ain't coming back to work for at least anudder 2 weeks, gonna put me working 24 days/nights with one day off, And that day off was Monday, 15 straight 12hr midnights . . .



Good Lord!! That reminds me of the oil field wayyyy back in the day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found out co-worker ain't coming back to work for at least anudder 2 weeks, gonna put me working 24 days/nights with one day off, And that day off was Monday, 15 straight 12hr midnights . . .



How are you headed my way on the 9th if you have to work straight for the next two weeks?   I'm comfussed, but it isn't the first time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really, really wish I didn't hafta cancel my vacation this weekend.  Werkin for a livin really sucks the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> How are you headed my way on the 9th if you have to work straight for the next two weeks?   I'm comfussed, but it isn't the first time.



Look and ye shall see!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look and ye shall see!



Told you I was confused.  and maybe a little blind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look and ye shall see!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Told you I was confused.  and maybe a little blind





Whooooot, dere it izzzzzz !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot, dere it izzzzzz !!



Quacker takes what he can get. I guess my place aint good enough for "him". 


Cause we gots kinda the same place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+ I aint got no +


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quacker takes what he can get. I guess my place aint good enough for "him".
> 
> 
> Cause we gots kinda the same place.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+ I aint got no +


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+ I aint got no +



Kinda hard to be-friend yourself. 
The "+" means that the person listed is on your friends list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



She's been in da pool too long.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm going to Gander Mountain for some swivels and split rings. See ya later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

I do.....

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (3 members and 6 guests)
Jeff C.+, rhbama3+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to Gander Mountain for some swivels and split rings. See ya later!



Hurry back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda hard to be-friend yourself.
> The "+" means that the person listed is on your friends list.





Jeff C. said:


> She's been in da pool too long.





I believe ole Uncle EW done kicked in !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I believe ole Uncle EW done kicked in !!



I only bet on sure things.....I'd take that bet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda hard to be-friend yourself.
> The "+" means that the person listed is on your friends list.



You aint read back. I been trying to be my + foreva.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

Pulled da squash and zookeeny's out of the garden.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I believe ole Uncle EW done kicked in !!



The boy just got home with his first "real" paycheck. AND the other company he worked for don't want to to let him go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Im here alone with6  guest


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im here alone with6  guest



The boy got a paycheck bigger than mine. I'm a proud Mama


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 3, 2014)

Grays to your boy mrs h.  You should have a drunk to congrats him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just got home with his first "real" paycheck. AND the other company he worked for don't want to to let him go.



 Awesome!!!! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im here alone with6  guest



Say sompin to them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just got home with his first "real" paycheck. AND the other company he worked for don't want to to let him go.





Cool !!!




Ya'll need to feed, or worm that boy, he's a skinny lil fella.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuse me...... He 6'7" 180 lbd. You juss jealous


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2014)

hello?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got Quang, but I don't care. How you doin Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2014)

bettern expected...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

just got the trout cleaned.  dang it tough when you fish til dark.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2014)

yep, but I usually jus add ice roun here an catfish til I fall asleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Quang, but I don't care. How you doin Hankus



Quang for a day!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just got home with his first "real" paycheck. AND the other company he worked for don't want to to let him go.


Is that the crumb snatcher that ate a slice out of my buttermilk pie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just got the trout cleaned.  dang it tough when you fish til dark.



It's a trout! All you do is take off the head and guts. How many did you have to clean?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a trout! All you do is take off the head and guts. How many did you have to clean?





1 . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 . .



I guess it must have been a BIG one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess it must have been a BIG one.





VERY !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Gobble readin or brewin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobble readin or brewin?





Mornin Chief, Goblin, EE  !!!!   Shut entire mining operations down last night, won't start back up til Monday, but I still gotta be here.  Should be a sloooooow weekend, gonna do some reading,riding and surfin.

Making that BIG $$$ tonight, double time and half for 12 hrs total of 90 hrs this week with the holiday !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a trout! All you do is take off the head and guts. How many did you have to clean?





Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 . .



umkay you smart alecks   It was a limit+  since the person I was with didn't want to keep his.  Then in order to keep this figure I had to feed my face  



Jeff C. said:


> Gobble readin or brewin?



Was having trouble with plugin failure so I had to shut er down and restart.  But let's hope the coffee is brewed.





And a happy Fourth to all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin Chief, Goblin, EE  !!!!   Shut entire mining operations down last night, won't start back up til Monday, but I still gotta be here.  Should be a sloooooow weekend, gonna do some reading,riding and surfin.
> 
> Making that BIG $$$ tonight, double time and half for 12 hrs total of 90 hrs this week with the holiday !!



Mornin Quackbro! BIG $$$$  You'll sell sompin and buy sompin else. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> umkay you smart alecks   It was a limit+  since the person I was with didn't want to keep his.  Then in order to keep this figure I had to feed my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figgered you had it in the works!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> umkay you smart alecks   It was a limit+  since the person I was with didn't want to keep his.  Then in order to keep this figure I had to feed my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pookie started it, I'm just easily influenced . .



Hope ya'll have a great 4th weekend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Man....feels like an early Fall mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd still be asleep if it weren't for MizT's alarm blastin this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Mornin Wycliff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Man....feels like an early Fall mornin.



I was thinking same yhing.  Feels like i need to be headed to the stand with my bow!  Morning gents


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie started it, I'm just easily influenced . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll have a great 4th weekend !!



Yeah yeah.   I figured you were bored being the only one in the slip and slide last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quackbro! BIG $$$$  You'll sell sompin and buy sompin else.
> 
> 
> 
> I figgered you had it in the works!




You know me too well, got my 4 wheeler "pre-sold" looking hard for a decked out side by side !!

Tell da Jag I'm gonna be a gazillionare!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'd still be asleep if it weren't for MizT's alarm blastin this moanin.






Where's MzT going, she catering today ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking same yhing.  Feels like i need to be headed to the stand with my bow!  Morning gents



Think we would be caught?   Ole mister green jeans surely is out catching boaters this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Hiya Louie, how's Kerri and Gage ???





Ya'll check out the 1961, 31' Airstream in the S&S, that'd make a nice hunt club camper !!!



Good friend of mine (gun smith/expert) called me last night,  he found a estate sale with a bunch of NICE guns,  we're going in halves and buying 'em all !!  I'll let ya'll know what we get if you're interested...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Wycliff is lurking, Laaaaaawd I hope he ain't reading back, he'll neva post !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking same yhing.  Feels like i need to be headed to the stand with my bow!  Morning gents



That's it....one of the those bow hunting teasers. Feels great in the mornin, burnin up and sweatin in the afternoon. Whachoo doin up so early, bOOM bOOM?



Hooked On Quack said:


> You know me too well, got my 4 wheeler "pre-sold" looking hard for a decked out side by side !!
> 
> Tell da Jag I'm gonna be a gazillionare!!!!
> 
> ...



Yessir, I'm going to actually tell him that. He'll get all bent out of shape thinkin you gonna beat him. 

Naw, she volunteered to help out with a Special Olympics fund raiser 5k/10k race here locally today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

^^^^^^^^ Oh yeah baybay, whos yo Diddy ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Louie, how's Kerri and Gage ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

I hear somebody already out on their lawnmower, not too far off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear somebody already out on their lawnmower, not too far off.





Jag's making that holiday pay too !!!!


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2014)

Good morning fellers and ladies
Happy 4th of July

needs coffee or maybe just chew on some coffee beans


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2014)

Morning everybody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

cramer said:


> Good morning fellers and ladies
> Happy 4th of July
> 
> needs coffee or maybe just chew on some coffee beans





Wycliff said:


> Morning everybody





'Moanin fellas !!!  Wycliff, I 'bout spit water when I read yo avatar !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jag's making that holiday pay too !!!!



Turns out it wasn't a lawnmower afterall. It was some type of harmonics being generated within my garage from one of the fridges.  Sounded just like a lawnmower off in the disatnce.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Oh yeah baybay, whos yo Diddy ???



If a WOW is first they are a Quang  so what if Quack is kang and diddy how many chillens did he sire?



Jeff C. said:


> I hear somebody already out on their lawnmower, not too far off.



Some just like disturbing the peace and quiet too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

cramer said:


> Good morning fellers and ladies
> Happy 4th of July
> 
> needs coffee or maybe just chew on some coffee beans





Wycliff said:


> Morning everybody




Mornin fellas!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think we would be caught?   Ole mister green jeans surely is out catching boaters this morning.


I thunk we could pull it off.  Been seeing them alot lately.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Louie, how's Kerri and Gage ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are good.  They are going to do blood work on him today..  fingers crossed


Jeff C. said:


> That's it....one of the those bow hunting teasers. Feels great in the mornin, burnin up and sweatin in the afternoon. Whachoo doin up so early, bOOM bOOM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gage woke up bout 530 fussing...


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Oh yeah baybay, whos yo Diddy ???


                                                                    i asked lms that once..  i wasnt a fan of her answer.  She took the question a bit to literal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

cramer said:


> Good morning fellers and ladies
> Happy 4th of July
> 
> needs coffee or maybe just chew on some coffee beans



grab a cup there is more where that came from


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Morning everybody



morning


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear somebody already out on their lawnmower, not too far off.



Sinclair is a trip - ain't he


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

8 folks viewing its a busy morning up in hurr


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY to all of you fellow drivelers.  I thought that I would do my best to put all of you in the mood this morning.




I got me some extra "beauty sleep" this morning and now I feel as though half of the day is already gone.  Now pass me some of that fresh brewed coffee so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

cramer said:


> Sinclair is a trip - ain't he



  

Must have grown an 1/8 th inch overnight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Turns out it wasn't a lawnmower afterall. It was some type of harmonics being generated within my garage from one of the fridges.  Sounded just like a lawnmower off in the disatnce.




Puff, puff, PASS !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> If a WOW is first they are a Quang  so what if Quack is kang and diddy how many chillens did he sire?
> 
> 
> 
> Some just like disturbing the peace and quiet too much.




Jury's still out on that one . . 





cramer said:


> Sinclair is a trip - ain't he





Boy ain't right !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Dang EE done blowed up the page . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Quack fixin to Lock-R-Down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Fourth cup of coffee to you too EE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

I dunno why I'm so cheerful this morning, I gotta come right back in tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

Quack, I got your Company's check in the mail yesterday.    Now my nanna is dancing for sure.

A really super nice lady from the Norcross office called me yesterday and apologized for the delay.  She told me that they didn't have any money in the bank BECAUSE they had to pay all of their money to some guy down around Sandersville named Quack that makes so much money they have to send it to him in an Armored Truck every week !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puff, puff, PASS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hear all kinds of stuff that ain't there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno why I'm so cheerful this morning, I gotta come right back in tonight.



Double time and a half.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack fixin to Lock-R-Down.




Yessir, I'm outta here, ya'll drank some likker for me today !!




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I got your Company's check in the mail yesterday.    Now my nanna is dancing for sure.
> 
> A really super nice lady from the Norcross office called me yesterday and apologized for the delay.  She told me that they didn't have any money in the bank BECAUSE they had to pay all of their money to some guy down around Sandersville named Quack that makes so much money they have to send it to him in an Armored Truck every week !!!





Soon as I read your post yesterday I got on the horn and made some calls, told 'em heads were gonna roll if my buddy didn't get paid !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY to all of you fellow drivelers.  I thought that I would do my best to put all of you in the mood this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd better hurry up....I'm on my 2nd cup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I'm outta here, ya'll drank some likker for me today !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do Doc! Sleep well...and give MizDawn a 4th of July hug from us!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

Quack before I forget....just like Jeff said above, Please give Ms Dawn a special hug from all of us here !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

It sure is a 'blue bird' kind of morning outside.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2014)

Crikett?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

It fryday


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2014)

It beautiful on Hilton Head.....happy 4th ever body..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 4, 2014)

Three days off   
Yall have a safe and Happy 4th


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Three days off
> Yall have a safe and Happy 4th



Hey there stranger.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Opened up the camper today and got it clean. Look what I found Keebs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Opened up the camper today and got it clean. Look what I found Keebs.



Mudfest remains?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mudfest remains?





Yep, now if only her neck knife would show up !!



Headed into work . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2014)

just waiting on my backstrap to thaw out....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

All day and in 11 hours and 12 minutes and ONLY 17 posts all day.

Man that must be a record of dubious distinction for sure.  I guess that everyone MUST be having fun celebrating or something !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> All day and in 11 hours and 12 minutes and ONLY 17 posts all day.
> 
> Man that must be a record of dubious distinction for sure.  I guess that everyone MUST be having fun celebrating or something !!!






I'm or "sumpin."


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> All day and in 11 hours and 12 minutes and ONLY 17 posts all day.
> 
> Man that must be a record of dubious distinction for sure.  I guess that everyone MUST be having fun celebrating or something !!!


Its a holiday. Things have been fairly quiet and thats been kinda nice.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm or "sumpin."


Yep. You "sumpin" all right.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm or "sumpin."





rhbama3 said:


> Yep. You "sumpin" all right.




OK folks, there you have it.....Bama told the Gospel truth with this statement !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> All day and in 11 hours and 12 minutes and ONLY 17 posts all day.
> 
> Man that must be a record of dubious distinction for sure.  I guess that everyone MUST be having fun celebrating or something !!!



When I have been inside and walked by I usually did a flyby.   Not much action.

Off to see the fireworks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its a holiday. Things have been fairly quiet and thats been kinda nice.
> 
> Yep. You "sumpin" all right.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK folks, there you have it.....Bama told the Gospel truth with this statement !!!








TAKE THAT you two !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Chiefbro, somebody needs yo advice on a fishin cart on the "Ga Coastal" forum . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Independence Day youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Think I will go out tonight and shoot bottle rockets at my cows.


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2014)

KyDawg be kang!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go out tonight and shoot bottle rockets at my cows.



What if they shoot back?....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Ri-Dirt?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> What if they shoot back?....



I will mooove out of the way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

Kyd  is scared of his cows


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kyd  is scared of his cows



Cows with firworks can be very harmful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> What if they shoot back?....





KyDawg said:


> I will mooove out of the way.










idjit . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

We got to see some fire worrks from the top of a parking deck.  Wasnt the same but we got to see them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kyd  is scared of his cows



Smart man. Sure, they stand there looking all innocent while they chew cud, but all they think about is stomping you into a greasy spot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Smart man. Sure, they stand there looking all innocent while they chew cud, but all they think about is stomping you into a greasy spot.



I prefer to watch cows at a distance of less than a foot.  You know, on a plate.  vt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Smart man. Sure, they stand there looking all innocent while they chew cud, but all they think about is stomping you into a greasy spot.





Reminds of a stampede my friend  and I were involved in while varmint hunting one of his pastures years ago . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reminds of a stampede my friend  and I were involved in while varmint hunting one of his pastures years ago . . .


Been there, done that, got the stitches and antibiotic ointment. 
the idea of walking in a pasture at night shooting rabbits with a flashlight seemed like a good idea at the time. First shot fired, the cows started running every which way, buddy panicked and dropped the light, and there we were: in the dark with 600 pound missiles running around. 
Just run until the barbed wire fence stops you. Cuts heal faster than broken bones.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go out tonight and shoot bottle rockets at my cows.



Going to leave the chickens and goats out of the fun?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Gonna go to the town square in the morning when I get off, local farmers and big time gardeners will be selling most anykind of veggies you want, including jams, jellies,pickles, home made pies, cookies, cakes etc.


Them ole blue haired wimminz be likin me . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2014)

Good morning 2 more hours to go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna go to the town square in the morning when I get off, local farmers and big time gardeners will be selling most anykind of veggies you want, including jams, jellies,pickles, home made pies, cookies, cakes etc.
> 
> 
> Them ole blue haired wimminz be likin me . . .





Quack, you keep that up and there will be even more of those little "blue haired" rug-rat youngins running around all over Washington County !!!!  You do realize that those "jams and jellies" can get you in a real "pickle" before your go "home" and then you have to take your wife some "pies, cookies, and cakes" just to have some peace at home.   Well, I wouldn't know too much about that scenario but somebody told me that once or twice in the past.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2014)

Now, to make this Saturday morning official.....HAPPY SATURDAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

I bet Gobblin is getting his beauty sleep this morning and has forgot about that big pot of fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I sure need some coffee because it was hard to get any sleep with the neighborhood sounding like a "war zone" last night with all types of fireworks being blasted up to midnight.  Heck a few times, I thought that an A-10 Warthog was blasting away tanks or something as it shook the ground when the blasts would occur.  Of course, there are never any cops around when you need them.  Maybe it was the cops doing the firing of these illegal things.    They don't care about those things being illegal or not.    Dang idgets !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning 2 more hours to go





Another midnight shift driveler !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Well Wycliff and quack are probably gone but EE might tour back through.   Yep it was a long or late night here with the fireworks being an hours drive away and getting home and either those illegal fireworks or 50cal every so often until after midnight.  So yep rolled over for some more shut eye this lazy Saturday morn.   But the coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.


----------



## cramer (Jul 5, 2014)

morning G - thanks for the coffee
lots of rounds after fireworks going off around here
i bet the free range skwerls were too nervous to lay eggs this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

Grr..  morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mornin.......feels great outdoors. Talk about a teaser compare to what's to come. I don't believe I've ever felt it this nice for the 4th of July.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all



Morning karen.....has this cooler weather made it that far south?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, somebody needs yo advice on a fishin cart on the "Ga Coastal" forum . . .



10-4, doubt they gonna want my advice though. Mine is gonna be a combo- yard/beach gear-fishing cart. You'll be able to haul just about everything including the kitchen sink in it. It weighs 60lbs empty and has a toting capacity of 1400lbs  

I just bought one of these, and I'm adding some little body sides(removable), rod holders(removable), umbrella holder(?), anchoring system(?).

It can be pulled as a wagon or hooked to the mower for pullin around here and hauling debris or whatever also, and it dumps. 

Didn't want a cart specifically for beach/surf fishing when I would probably only use it a couple times a year.

I've already had a 72 qt Igloo marine cooler in it with room to spare for beach chairs, pop up canopy (2 if needed), towels, etc.

Of course, we'll look like the Clampett's when rollin out to the beach.    

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1400-lb-capacity


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

Found my rooster dead in the coop! He don't appear to have suffered any trauma from a fight with another rooster! I don't know what happened to him! I'm pretty upset about it! He was a pretty rooster!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Found my rooster dead in the coop! He don't appear to have suffered any trauma from a fight with another rooster! I don't know what happened to him! I'm pretty upset about it! He was a pretty rooster!



Sorry to hear.    I know you were proud of him.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Opened up the camper today and got it clean. Look what I found Keebs.


   Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, now if only her neck knife would show up !!
> 
> 
> 
> Headed into work . .


 I knowww!!!!!!!!   I can't afford to buy one from him to replace it neither........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Found my rooster dead in the coop! He don't appear to have suffered any trauma from a fight with another rooster! I don't know what happened to him! I'm pretty upset about it! He was a pretty rooster!


dang Crickett, I'm sorry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!
> 
> I knowww!!!!!!!!   I can't afford to buy one from him to replace it neither........



Don't you need a letter opener at work?   Take it out of petty cash and tell them I approved it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear.    I know you were proud of him.





Keebs said:


> dang Crickett, I'm sorry!



He would've made some pretty baby chickees! I know I shouldn't get attached to them but I just can't help it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't you need a letter opener at work?   Take it out of petty cash and tell them I approved it.


 I wish!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!
> 
> I knowww!!!!!!!!   I can't afford to buy one from him to replace it neither........



Maybe it will turn up one day!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2014)

I want to ride in Chief's fishing cart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I want to ride in Chief's fishing cart.



did you hit any cows, chickens or goats last night with the bottle rockets?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you hit any cows, chickens or goats last night with the bottle rockets?



I hit one Cow in the foot with a bottle rocket and
then the game warden came by and said it would behoove me to quit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I hit one Cow in the foot with a bottle rocket and
> then the game warden came by and said it would behoove me to quit.



What was his beef with you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What was his beef with you?



He said I was shooting the Bull.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He said I was shooting the Bull.



Your cows must be free ranging wide animals for the game warden to have a steak in this situation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Found my rooster dead in the coop! He don't appear to have suffered any trauma from a fight with another rooster! I don't know what happened to him! I'm pretty upset about it! He was a pretty rooster!



Well danggg, Crickett! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> did you hit any cows, chickens or goats last night with the bottle rockets?





KyDawg said:


> I hit one Cow in the foot with a bottle rocket and
> then the game warden came by and said it would behoove me to quit.





gobbleinwoods said:


> What was his beef with you?





KyDawg said:


> He said I was shooting the Bull.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Chief O,  is Jag's lawn mower up and running?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief O,  is Jag's lawn mower up and running?



Yep... and he's behind it right now! 



Hornet22 said:


> Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.



Ummm....... did i miss something?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.



weird werds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Happy 4th weekend boyz n gurlz. Ok, read real close and look real good. This is the last one. It's been a good run. Some ups, and some downs. The ups have far outweighed the downs for shore. To say I have enjoyed it is an understatement of epic proportion. I did the best I could and did everything with the best intentions. I hope that somewhere along the journey I made difference, or at least a good impression. Hope to see ya on da flip side.





What the ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Quack ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What the ????



maybe Mrs. Hawtnett will be along to explain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Headed into work, hollatcha later . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack ????



Gobble been on a tear as of late! 


crap



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work, hollatcha later . . .



10-fo!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chicken Taquitos for lunch







havin_fun_huntin said:


> RIP, Cricketts rooster









Crickett said:


> Found my rooster dead in the coop! He don't appear to have suffered any trauma from a fight with another rooster! I don't know what happened to him! I'm pretty upset about it! He was a pretty rooster!




Crickett, I remember that HFH was after your Rooster a few days ago.  Now after reading back, I may have solved your mystery because I think that he might be the culprit in this situation.  I am wondering just how he knew that your rooster was about to "take a dive" !!!!  







Now on the serious side, I am sorry about your rooster.  I am sure that when you raise them and are involved with them every day, it is easy to get attached to them just like regular dogs and cats, etc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Chalkmine Chawlie done run off, if you see this idiot, call me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chalkmine Chawlie done run off, if you see this idiot, call me . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 794026



Mighta been da after effects from da food you been feedin him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C., mrs. hornet22+.........well?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighta been da after effects from da food you been feedin him?



He done run erybody off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Puzzled?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Puzzled?





X2 . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2014)

x3..... Whats up with Chris?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Be back in a few.....gotta go to the lil sto up the road.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Be back in a few.....gotta go to the lil sto up the road.



Do they sell miniature sized packages?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another midnight shift driveler !!!



Yeah till Thursday morning then start days Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chalkmine Chawlie done run off, if you see this idiot, call me . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 794026



Maybe he went to watch the fireworks and has returned yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Be back in a few.....gotta go to the lil sto up the road.




Chiefbro = beer run . 




Wycliff said:


> Yeah till Thursday morning then start days Friday





Ya'll working 8hr, or 12hr shifts ???  This time of year I like to stay on nights, too dang hot on days.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2014)

We work 12hr shifts. I like night because there are less people to deal with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> We work 12hr shifts. I like night because there are less people to deal with





Yep, me too.  Nobody, but me, the dog and a cat !!



What do you do ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2014)

The ladies requested another batch of chicken and dumplings for dinner tomorrow, so i just finished boiling a bunch of chicken thighs and got the broth cooling down. Gonna be some good eats tomorrow night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The ladies requested another batch of chicken and dumplings for dinner tomorrow, so i just finished boiling a bunch of chicken thighs and got the broth cooling down. Gonna be some good eats tomorrow night!





Sure would love to have some 'o yo jerky . . hint hint.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure would love to have some 'o yo jerky . . hint hint.



I'll make some tomorrow. Need some for my fishing trip later this week anyway. 
You'll need to PM me your address again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2014)

I work at a chemical plant


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do they sell miniature sized packages?



They should, because if someone is standin at the counter another patron can barely get in the door. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro = beer run .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciggyettes.....and a buddy/neighbor of mine was there and followed me home for a couple of cold'uns. 



Wycliff said:


> I work at a chemical plant



Wycliff in da house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Quack must be lookin for da dog!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Crikett+ ?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett, I remember that HFH was after your Rooster a few days ago.  Now after reading back, I may have solved your mystery because I think that he might be the culprit in this situation.  I am wondering just how he knew that your rooster was about to "take a dive" !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was either him or that mckinnie fellar. 


Thanks EE! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chalkmine Chawlie done run off, if you see this idiot, call me . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 794026



Fireworks prolly skeered him off. I read an article yesterday that said on July 4th more dogs go missing on that day than on any other day of the year. Most run off due to the noise. 

Hope he comes back.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett+ ?



Crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Reckon I'll call it a night.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night.


Night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2014)

not too far behind you, Jeff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

Yall are quitting too early


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

HOQ is hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

Wycliff is too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll make some tomorrow. Need some for my fishing trip later this week anyway.
> You'll need to PM me your address again.


Pm sent


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2014)

Send me a PM hfh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Send me a PM hfh.



Any specific subject matter or are you just wanting a pm?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2014)

Never mind, gotta catch up with Covert Affairs.............. MANDYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is up wiff Chris?????????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll make some tomorrow. Need some for my fishing trip later this week anyway.
> You'll need to PM me your address again.




Fantastic !!!  Thanks Pookiebro !!  PM sent !!





Wycliff said:


> I work at a chemical plant




We use ALOT of chemicals processing kaolin, from blunging it, all the way to the final product.  What do ya'll manufacture ??





Jeff C. said:


> Quack must be lookin for da dog!





He was waiting on me 10 miles away at our other pumping station, dayshift guy let him out of the truck over there today and he ran off.  He was a happy buoy to see me, brought him back to the office, he ate all his food and crashed !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2014)

We make chlorine, caustic, and HCL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> We make chlorine, caustic, and HCL





We use alot of Soda ash, caustic, acid, colloid 211, Hex, etc;  good chance we buy some of ya'lls products.

Millions of dollars of year in chems.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2014)

More than likely ya'll do buy from us or one of our plants


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

Boomboom in da house !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad you found the dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Glad you found the dog





He was too !!! 


Some of the guys let him out of the truck and he runs off, but is always waiting on you when you have to go back.  I don't let him out of the truck, until we're back at the main control room.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2014)

I bet he was. My daughter lost her dog on the 4th for a few hours during all the fireworks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

'Bout got this one whupped Wycliff !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah only 4 more to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

2 1/2 for me. We're either 7-7 frontside, or 7-7 backside.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2014)

Same way for us, but its usually 6:30 -6:30


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Quack, glad your dog is back in da house!!!  He looks just like me in your picture because after I get well fed..........I am ready to curl up and go to sleep !!!!

I didn't eat much of anything all day yesterday, so late yesterday afternoon, I decided that I wanted another one of those "Camp Fire" roast beef meals from Cracker Barrel.  Man that thing was delicious.  It has a big portion of roast beef, carrots, red potatoes, onions, dried tomatoes, and two pieces of corn on the cob.  It will melt in mouth and I promise that your tongue will slap your face for 20 minutes after eating one.

I am going up to the country this morning and replace a  couple of salt blocks, put out some more feed for the critters, swap out the cards on all of my cameras, and come back home and rest some more for my upcoming 10 day vacation starting Thursday morning.  I am going to meet up with my buddies and their families from Missouri, Kentucky, and New York and play some golf every day down right beside "Mickey Mouse's House".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2014)

Fyv foudie seden.  Baby wuz hungry and had his worse diaper iv seen yet....    oh wow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2014)

Morninh EE..   howdy quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2014)

slept in but it is brewed now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Woke up wayy too early, but managed to go back for a few extra hrs.

Mornin gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Woke up wayy too early, but managed to go back for a few extra hrs.
> 
> Mornin gobble.



salute Chief.

I woke in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep for over an hour.   Thus the late wake up myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> salute Chief.
> 
> I woke in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep for over an hour.   Thus the late wake up myself.


 

Same here, watched the tube for about an hour.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, watched the tube for about an hour.



same here.   Game Show Network


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Forum won't be the same without the old Hornett22!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope he is ok.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Mornin boyz an gurlz. How ya'll are on this beeeeeutiful day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Long as he's got his EW&DC and grill, he probably will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin boyz an gurlz. How ya'll are on this beeeeeutiful day



First things first  



Me likes it!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 6, 2014)

Afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin boyz an gurlz. How ya'll are on this beeeeeutiful day


don't be skerrin me like that NO MO!!, Ya hear?!?!     
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't be skerrin me like that NO MO!!, Ya hear?!?!
> Hey Ya'll!



Heyyyyy!!! 

Bet the ingredients of that cup sittin there next to him ain't changed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Goin get my ears lowered!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> First things first
> 
> 
> 
> Me likes it!!!





Keebs said:


> don't be skerrin me like that NO MO!!, Ya hear?!?!
> Hey Ya'll!



Are you telling me that the message that he posted last night was all about changing his AVATAR?!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope yall had a good 4th just got back from a visit with my sister my 45th class reunion and a town party over the weekend ( heck I even remember some of it ) drove into Davenport and got this cute little one tring to hide but I;m just to eagle eyed to miss a shot at spots like this


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you telling me that the message that he posted last night was all about changing his AVATAR?!


 I guess so............. danged doofus! (him, not you bama!)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hope yall had a good 4th just got back from a visit with my sister my 45th class reunion and a town party over the weekend ( heck I even some of it ) drove into Davenport and got this cute little one tring to hide but I;m just to eagle eyed to miss a shot at spots like this


 Hiya Mikey, long time no see!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mikey, long time no see!



Hey there good lookin. Just enjoying the life and trying not to make Rebecca think I'm to weird from being so pumped up over drawing a special any Bull Elk tag with the muzzleloader with 2 guys I've know for over 40 years, we got 3 of only 12 tags and no other seasons at that time in the area ( kind of like have a private hunting grounds on public land )


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there good lookin. Just enjoying the life and trying not to make Rebecca think I'm to weird from being so pumped up over drawing a special any Bull Elk tag with the muzzleloader with 2 guys I've know for over 40 years, we got 3 of only 12 tags and no other seasons at that time in the area ( kind of like have a private hunting grounds on public land )


That's plumb cool!!! Congrats & good luck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there good lookin. Just enjoying the life and trying not to make Rebecca think I'm to weird from being so pumped up over drawing a special any Bull Elk tag with the muzzleloader with 2 guys I've know for over 40 years, we got 3 of only 12 tags and no other seasons at that time in the area ( kind of like have a private hunting grounds on public land )



Oh man, thats beautiful!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's plumb cool!!! Congrats & good luck!!



Gettin pretty old for this rugged country but figure iffin I take my time and take my 81mg asprins and joint pills I just might get lucky and have one commit suicide and walk into me. Just got to remember to shoot one up hill and keep a road close


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Gettin pretty old for this rugged country but figure iffin I take my time and take my 81mg asprins and joint pills I just might get lucky and have one commit suicide and walk into me. Just got to remember to shoot one up hill and keep a road close


 where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where there's a will, there's a way!



We're going up a couple of days early to set up camp then 10 days of hunting. Told my buds if they can't stay till the 10th they better bring their own ride cause this tag is hard to drawn and unless I die up there I plan to hunt till the last day. After all I am retired and don't have to rush back


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> We're going up a couple of days early to set up camp then 10 days of hunting. Told my buds if they can't stay till the 10th they better bring their own ride cause this tag is hard to drawn and unless I die up there I plan to hunt till the last day. After all I am retired and don't have to rush back


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Gettin pretty old for this rugged country but figure iffin I take my time and take my 81mg asprins and joint pills I just might get lucky and have one commit suicide and walk into me. Just got to remember to shoot one up hill and keep a road close





Tough old mountain hunter like you might slow down a touch, but you got what it takes to keep on goin`. I never get in a hurry when I`m huntin` anyway. if I`m in a hurry, I`m not huntin`. I bet you the same way.

Good luck to you, Mike, you`ll do just fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2014)

chicken and dumplings are smelling good!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



The I'm headed to work face plant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The I'm headed to work face plant?



I think that was the multi-purpose face plant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken and dumplings are smelling good!!!



Getting ready to go start on the etouffee.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready to go start on the etouffee.



Just got off the phone with the brother in Law. Big boat for trolling kings is good to go but the flounder gigging boat is having issues with the tilt/trim. Still he seems confident that we'll be able to do whatever we want. Man, i can't wait for some fresh seafood!!! 
Gonna use the King mackerel for some homemade fish/crab/shrimp chowder. Havent made it in years but lawd, it is some good stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with the brother in Law. Big boat for trolling kings is good to go but the flounder gigging boat is having issues with the tilt/trim. Still he seems confident that we'll be able to do whatever we want. Man, i can't wait for some fresh seafood!!!
> Gonna use the King mackerel for some homemade fish/crab/shrimp chowder. Havent made it in years but lawd, it is some good stuff!


I wouldn't know how to act if I had fresh seafood to cook........... Bubbette sho is lucky to have you......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Somatter lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Silly H22 was talkin bout his son in his last post. He aint never changed his avitar or sig line. Welp, the boy came home with a paycheck bigger than ours. The boy is flying da coop.so H22 changed his avi and sig. Got Bloods chair, Quacks bros shirt and a GON cup of somepin somepin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready to go start on the etouffee.


Oh my.


Keebs said:


> I wouldn't know how to act if I had fresh seafood to cook........... Bubbette sho is lucky to have you......



You got that right Sista


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The I'm headed to work face plant?




Yep . . 




rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with the brother in Law. Big boat for trolling kings is good to go but the flounder gigging boat is having issues with the tilt/trim. Still he seems confident that we'll be able to do whatever we want. Man, i can't wait for some fresh seafood!!!
> Gonna use the King mackerel for some homemade fish/crab/shrimp chowder. Havent made it in years but lawd, it is some good stuff!




Makes some good fish dip too !! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somatter lil fella




Nuttin, just tired. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Silly H22 was talkin bout his son in his last post. He aint never changed his avitar or sig line. Welp, the boy came home with a paycheck bigger than ours. The boy is flying da coop.so H22 changed his avi and sig. Got Bloods chair, Quacks bros shirt and a GON cup of somepin somepin.





Dood ought not do us like that, had a buncha folks worried.No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2014)

How is Charlie?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How is Charlie?





He's balled up in his bed napping.  Fed him what was left of my turkey sammich, crazy dog LOVES cheese, but won't eat a cheese puff ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Silly H22 was talkin bout his son in his last post. He aint never changed his avitar or sig line. Welp, the boy came home with a paycheck bigger than ours. The boy is flying da coop.so H22 changed his avi and sig. Got Bloods chair, Quacks bros shirt and a GON cup of somepin somepin.


 dude had me sooooo worried, so worried I was skerred to call too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep . .
> Dood ought not do us like that, had a buncha folks worried.No No:


^^^^THIS!!^^^^^


mudracing101 said:


>


Hey you!!! You getting any of these thunder boomers that I'm getting?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dude had me sooooo worried, so worried I was skerred to call too!
> 
> ^^^^THIS!!^^^^^
> 
> Hey you!!! You getting any of these thunder boomers that I'm getting?!?!



Has anybody eva took H22 serious Jeff C. got it right off the bat. He was juss talkin bout raisin his son up right. Done deal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Mud weren't worried one bit.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Has anybody eva took H22 serious Jeff C. got it right off the bat. He was juss talkin bout raisin his son up right. Done deal



Ya meen I sent him a heart felt PM that I was here for him and there weren't nuttin wrong????"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya meen I sent him a heart felt PM that I was here for him and there weren't nuttin wrong????"





You too ??? 



Remember the lil boy that cried "Wolf??"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Has anybody eva took H22 serious Jeff C. got it right off the bat. He was juss talkin bout raisin his son up right. Done deal





Er uhm, Chiefbro was just as clueless as the rest of us. No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Has anybody eva took H22 serious Jeff C. got it right off the bat. He was juss talkin bout raisin his son up right. Done deal





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud weren't worried one bit.


Mud=out.of.the.loop........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, Chiefbro was just as clueless as the rest of us. No No:


he just fakes better than the rest of us!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

oh.my.looky.there.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh.my.looky.there.............



QUANG!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUANG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, Chiefbro was just as clueless as the rest of us. No No:




Blabber mouth!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Blabber mouth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, Chiefbro was just as clueless as the rest of us. No No:



I was, I admit.



Keebs said:


> Mud=out.of.the.loop........
> 
> he just fakes better than the rest of us!



 Learned from one of the bestest! 



Actually, after talkin to Mandy. I remembered a vague post he made referring to something along those lines not too long ago. That's what Mandy was referring to! 

So there!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh.my.looky.there.............


  Oldest trick in the book but darn I looked anyways


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oldest trick in the book but darn I looked anyways



see sigline​


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> see sigline​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


>



  

How are ya, Mike?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was, I admit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pppfffffftttt, yeah, whateva!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oldest trick in the book but darn I looked anyways





Jeff C. said:


> see sigline​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pppfffffftttt, yeah, whateva!





Go look at my thread in da cafe!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 6, 2014)

Silly rabbit misunderstandings are for kids. H22 was too vague in that post.  I was ready to run down there and give him a beer.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How are ya, Mike?



Just livin the dream and enjoyin life


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

Moanin Wycliff !!!  Whooooooot, 2 mo hrs !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah and they can't go by fast enough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah and they can't go by fast enough





Gotta a guy that volunteered to work for me tonight, only a 72hr week vs 84 !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Wycliff !!!  Whooooooot, 2 mo hrs !!



Moanin fellers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin fellers!





Hey Chiefbro !!! 



Helping a buddy get rid of some guns, PM me if you're interested . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Helping a buddy get rid of some guns, PM me if you're interested . .



10-4, PM to be sent!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



2 down....better make another pot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 down....better make another pot!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2014)

Happy "Moanday" Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  All of the celebrations are gone, the fireworks all "poofed" and it is now back to the normal grind of trying to do some work and make a living to pay the bills.  

Gobblin, I definitely need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get my eyes open.

Dang, I showed up late for the party this morning as I just kept right on sleeping instead of getting up like usual.  Yep, it is that "beauty sleep" thing that keeps getting in my way lately.  Of course, I need all of the beauty sleep that I can get though.

Sure hope that all of you will have a great day and pass it on.




ps:  Something must be wrong as I see myself on top of the page on this Monday morning.  Maybe, I need to go play the lottery too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

^^^^^ kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

happy moanday morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> happy moanday morning


 aaaaawww ain't he precious!

Mornin Folks........... boss done got me on a quest......... bbl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

have fun keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> have fun keebs


 it's crazy when you are put on "hold" on a "chat line"..........


----------



## karen936 (Jul 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all


Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

morning karen


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Quest completed!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

keebs be on da ball 2day


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

morning folks.......what did you miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> happy moanday morning



Moanin bOOM bOOM! How's Gage?



karen936 said:


> Morning all



Mornin karen.



Keebs said:


> aaaaawww ain't he precious!
> 
> Mornin Folks........... boss done got me on a quest......... bbl!





Keebs said:


> Quest completed!



Mernin galfriend!  Dat was quick......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks.......what did you miss?



nuttin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin galfriend!  Dat was quick......


Naaaahhh, I asked for the supervisor right quick & made them cut to the chase........... not 100% sure it is fixed though........... and I am sure the guy just used another name instead of the supervisor signing in...... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


Hiya Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mronin 



Keebs said:


> Naaaahhh, I asked for the supervisor right quick & made them cut to the chase........... not 100% sure it is fixed though........... and I am sure the guy just used another name instead of the supervisor signing in......
> 
> Hiya Sista!



That sounded bout like Hornett's post.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Mornin all

Got to go to the big city but leavin real soon going to get into the 90s all week so need to hit the road early. 

I HATE city drivin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Got to go to the big city but leavin real soon going to get into the 90s all week so need to hit the road early.
> 
> I HATE city drivin



Mornin....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> happy moan day morning



Mornin! 

LOVE the new avatar! 



Keebs said:


> aaaaawww ain't he precious!
> 
> Mornin Folks........... boss done got me on a quest......... bbl!





karen936 said:


> Morning all





mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Got to go to the big city but leavin real soon going to get into the 90s all week so need to hit the road early.
> 
> I HATE city drivin





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....




Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin
> 
> 
> 
> That sounded bout like Hornett's post.


 nu-uh, mine was much clearer than mud........... 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Got to go to the big city but leavin real soon going to get into the 90s all week so need to hit the road early.
> 
> I HATE city drivin


I didn't think it ever got that hot way out yonder............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> LOVE the new avatar!
> 
> Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> LOVE the new avatar!
> 
> ...



Mornin Cricky!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin bOOM bOOM! How's Gage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes doing good, Kerri said he was up all night last night.  Those antibiotics make the poor boys tummy upset.    they put him on Zantac to help with the reflux.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


 mernin


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Got to go to the big city but leavin real soon going to get into the 90s all week so need to hit the road early.
> 
> I HATE city drivin


ME TOOO, morning


Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> LOVE the new avatar!
> 
> ...



Handsome fella aint he..  Looks just like his daddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

I gotta tell yall, Gage is already a flirt.  IF a female nurse or tech comes in he makes all the cute baby noises and smiles.  If the Male tech comes in he gets mad and starts crying.  Little fella is learning early


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

fluffy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

No mud in sight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No mud in sight.



I bet he is recovering from the 4th celebrating he did. 
I do wonder if he ate Golden Corral Friday tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Boom Boom- I LOVE your avitar! Precious angel. He is such a cutie pie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom- I LOVE your avitar! Precious angel. He is such a cutie pie.



Thank you.  That is the first time that I know of that anyone has got a picture of him KINDA smiling.  He is a serious lil fella.  Doesnt smile alot.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes doing good, Kerri said he was up all night last night.  Those antibiotics make the poor boys tummy upset.    they put him on Zantac to help with the reflux.


bless his heart.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall, Gage is already a flirt.  IF a female nurse or tech comes in he makes all the cute baby noises and smiles.  If the Male tech comes in he gets mad and starts crying.  Little fella is learning early


  that's too funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless his heart.
> 
> that's too funny!



Uh..  bless LMS and me.   those diapers are ROUGH...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh..  bless LMS and me.   those diapers are ROUGH...



And they are only gonna get worse.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> And they are only gonna get worse.



Thanks for your optimistic view bama.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh..  bless LMS and me.   those diapers are ROUGH...


 yeah, ya'll too..............  


rhbama3 said:


> And they are only gonna get worse.


   dang, bama, I wasn't gonna bust his bubble so quick............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

Crap; H22 is dead????  Didn't see that coming.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Crap; H22 is dead????  Didn't see that coming.



he is in a deep sleep and only a kiss from his dud on a stud  can wake him..  You need to pay the hornets a visit


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Crap; H22 is dead????  Didn't see that coming.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he is in a deep sleep and only a kiss from his dud on a stud  can wake him..  You need to pay the hornets a visit



but in HDMs case, I bet a gilding on a hog will still work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Rumor has it quack got kicked out of walmart this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor has it quack got kicked out of walmart this weekend


 I didn't realize his last banishment was up already.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but in HDMs case, I bet a gilding on a hog will still work



That sounds kanky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I didn't realize his last banishment was up already.......



Recon he shouldnt have wore the chicken mask in there again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he is in a deep sleep and only a kiss from his dud on a stud  can wake him..  You need to pay the hornets a visit





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor has it quack got kicked out of walmart this weekend



AGAIN


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AGAIN



Hey; since you're single now; tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey; since you're single now; tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means



  your a cotton pickin idjit!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your a cotton pickin idjit!!



You can say that again. 






Oh, hey self.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

your a cotton pickin idjit!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go?


pickin cotton..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pickin cotton..........



hdm's motorcycle has a cotton pickin attachment?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Crown me!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm's motorcycle has a cotton pickin attachment?


I thought he had a scooter?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crown me!!


pint, fifth or case?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought he had a scooter?
> 
> pint, fifth or case?



i dont care, as long as its COLD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey; since you're single now; tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means



X3 idjit



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crown me!!



go by BK and ask for a kids meal.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont care, as long as its COLD



what's fer lunch?
left ova rotisserie chicken, tater salad & fresh veggies marinated in zesty italian..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Lookin like a leftova hamburger here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Tooooo many phone calls dis moanin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's fer lunch?
> left ova rotisserie chicken, tater salad & fresh veggies marinated in zesty italian..........



i grilled burgers and poke chops to eat this week but left my plate at home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

hfh=leaves plate home alot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh=leaves plate home alot



  I KNOW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Grilt loaf of meat and mash-ur-taters.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes doing good, Kerri said he was up all night last night.  Those antibiotics make the poor boys tummy upset.    they put him on Zantac to help with the reflux.
> 
> 
> Handsome fella aint he..  Looks just like his daddy



Awww poor lil guy. That reflux is awful!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall, Gage is already a flirt.  IF a female nurse or tech comes in he makes all the cute baby noises and smiles.  If the Male tech comes in he gets mad and starts crying.  Little fella is learning early



 Boys will be boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh....

Left over fried chicken & Au Gratin taters with jalapenos


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey KD!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin like a leftova hamburger here!


dat sounds good!


Jeff C. said:


> Tooooo many phone calls dis moanin.


 my phone ain't rang...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i grilled burgers and poke chops to eat this week but left my plate at home





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilt loaf of meat and mash-ur-taters.


that sounds.......... good, yeah, now it does, had to re-read it in your voice..............


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


Crickett said:


> Oh....
> 
> Left over fried chicken & Au Gratin taters with jalepenos


I'd rather have your fried chicken, this rotisserie chicken warmed over, ain't so good.......


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dat sounds good!
> 
> my phone ain't rang...........
> 
> ...



Mine won't be crispy after nukin it in the microwave  but it'll still be good! The Au Gratin taters are awesome with the jalapeños I added.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

I wish yall would quit talking about all that good food that I cant have. None of it is anygood without some salt on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wish yall would quit talking about all that good food that I want have. None of it is anygood without some salt on it.



trust me charlie.  you can find ways to make food taste pretty good w/o salt. Or atleast with minimal salt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon Pops!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mine won't be crispy after nukin it in the microwave  but it'll still be good! The Au Gratin taters are awesome with the jalapeños I added.


Sometimes I like it better cold than nuked!


KyDawg said:


> I wish yall would quit talking about all that good food that I want have. None of it is anygood without some salt on it.


I sowwy, Charlie.......... danged if I can just go cold turkey on salt, that'd be a tough one for sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me charlie.  you can find ways to make food taste pretty good w/o salt. Or atleast with minimal salt



I went to the Catfish house last night and ordered catfish without salt. They were out of salt so I had to eat them without pepper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wish yall would quit talking about all that good food that I cant have. None of it is anygood without some salt on it.



Unfortunately, you are correct Pops. I heard a renowned Chef once say, "There are two main ingredients that makes everything taste better, butter and salt."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Pops, can you eat butter?

In small amounts. I couldn't make it with out my butter. The good news is that I have lost 50 lbs.


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I went to the Catfish house last night and ordered catfish without salt. They were out of salt so I had to eat them without pepper.



I don't get it.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

left over lasagna and salad here.


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

da kang is here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

dirt played derty!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

interesting fact.  The word salt is mentioned in the Bible 40 or 41 times


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me charlie.  you can find ways to make food taste pretty good w/o salt. Or atleast with minimal salt




BULL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> da kang is here



smarty pants!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

I dont think I will ever get used to eating certain food without salt. Such as a mater sammich.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BULL!



I was tryning to make him feel better, boost his moral...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I don't get it.............





gobbleinwoods said:


> left over lasagna and salad here.


I ain't had lasagna in for eva!


KyDawg said:


> I dont think I will ever get used to eating certain food without salt. Such as a mater sammich.


It ain't a mater sammich without salt & peppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I ain't had lasagna in for eva!
> 
> It ain't a mater sammich without salt & peppa!



And at least Mayo, although I putz mustard on mine too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And at least Mayo, although I putz mustard on mine too.


eeeewwwwwwwwwwww, not wifout ham on it, then mustard might be alright............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

meanwhile im sitting here thinking, "who would mess up 2 slices of bread with some nasty maters"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think I will ever get used to eating certain food without salt. Such as a mater sammich.



Just put bacon on your mater sammiches Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> eeeewwwwwwwwwwww, not wifout ham on it, then mustard might be alright............



You ever tried it?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> meanwhile im sitting here thinking, "who would mess up 2 slices of bread with some nasty maters"


bless your heart, you WERE deprived as a child, weren't you? 


Jeff C. said:


> Just put bacon on your mater sammiches Pops!


    


Jeff C. said:


> You ever tried it?


No No:nope & never will.............. you can't make me............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> meanwhile im sitting here thinking, "who would mess up 2 slices of bread with some nasty maters"



Then why are you even participating in the conversation?

hfh=mater hater


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just put bacon on your mater sammiches Pops!



Like I can have Bacon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart, you WERE deprived as a child, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> No No:nope & never will.............. you can't make me............



Wellll......that's what I thought too, until one day when I accidentally squirted some mustard on a mater sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

MzH22=mater allergic.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Like I can have Bacon.


turkey bacon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Like I can have Bacon.



No wonder your cows are mean.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Like I can have Bacon.



That statement calls for a huge 



I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonder your cows are mean.



That statement calls for a huge


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

MzH22=allergic to a lot of stuff............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> turkey bacon?



Oxymoron


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> turkey bacon?



Turkey bacon aint bad...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> MzH22=allergic to a lot of stuff............



That statement is datruff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oxymoron


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

I am beginning to wonder bout hfh's eating habits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oxymoron



its not nice to call folks that


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

I think KyDawg has alektorophobia...........prayers sent......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think KyDawg has alektorophobia...........prayers sent......



*THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Now Rydirt I aint never even heard of anything called, oh just forget about it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Now Rydirt I aint never even heard of anything called, oh just forget about it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow you folks have been busy on my short hop to town   but caught up now 

Just bearly 10 oclock and over 80 no wonder I stay up here between 70 and 75 is JUST RIGHT 

Can you folks believe in 3 days Rebecca has stayed married to me for 6 years  go figure I knew the woman was crazy  Picked her up a 7 piece car washin kit and card for the special day  now I got to WANDER while PONDERING and WONDERING will she use it to wash my truck?  
Probably not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dert=phobia KANG.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow you folks have been busy on my short hop to town   but caught up now
> 
> Just bearly 10 oclock and over 80 no wonder I stay up here between 70 and 75 is JUST RIGHT
> 
> ...



were they out of the 7 piece truck washin kit?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Boiled peanuts would be good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow you folks have been busy on my short hop to town   but caught up now
> 
> Just bearly 10 oclock and over 80 no wonder I stay up here between 70 and 75 is JUST RIGHT
> 
> ...



iv ben posting more today.  The driveler will go by much faster now.


They are all crazy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> iv ben posting more today.  The driveler will go by much faster now.
> 
> 
> They are all crazy



Some are so crazy they will come along and deny it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

keep losing internet connection. 

I don't get it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> were they out of the 7 piece truck washin kit?



Guess it can be used on both it comes with a long handle to reach the roof without needin a stool or ladder. 

She a bit more particular about keeping her car clean then I am about the truck but have found out white is ok for dust but shows mud a bit more 

Kickin my own butt didn't take my camera to town and on the way home saw a doe and newborn fawn but even though it was less then a mile by the time I got back they were gone

Got this one yesterday real close to the same spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some are so crazy they will come along and deny it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

crap!! another Ford lover in here..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

gotta go break into a house so that I can get the key to the shed to get somethin out of it......catch yall later!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oxymoron


no, it comes from a turkey, not ox's!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Turkey bacon aint bad...


I've only had it once, but if all else fails, I will go to that!


rydert said:


> I think KyDawg has alektorophobia...........prayers sent......


 is it contagious?!?!?


KyDawg said:


> Now Rydirt I aint never even heard of anything called, oh just forget about it.


   


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow you folks have been busy on my short hop to town   but caught up now
> 
> Just bearly 10 oclock and over 80 no wonder I stay up here between 70 and 75 is JUST RIGHT
> 
> ...


nope, probably not, she might be crazy, but she ain't dumb!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Some are so crazy they will come along and deny it.


nu-uh!No No:


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap!! another Ford lover in here..




Cost me less then what the Dakota cost me just to keep running and hopefully won't leave me walkin from the middle of NOWHERE like the Dodge.  Oh well at least it AMERICAN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs knows shes a little crazy, her sig line says so


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> keep losing internet connection.
> 
> I don't get it!



Look under the coffee table I find a lot of stuff I lose under there..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs knows shes a little crazy, her sig line says so




I'm the ones that's probably CRAZY come to think of it. I taught her how to shoot, run the tractor and use the bucket to dig a hole, and that I was more then likely worth more dead then alive  WHAT WAS I THINKIN????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Look under the coffee table I find a lot of stuff I lose under there..



Thats good advice, he should look in the couch cushions too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm the ones that's probably CRAZY come to think of it. I taught her how to shoot, run the tractor and use the bucket to dig a hole, and that I was more then likely worth more dead then alive  WHAT WAS I THINKIN????????



you arent aint not to smart is ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you arent aint not to smart is ya




Boom boom it's that old age thing I guess ? I say and do things but it don't set in till a couple of days later.

I got that old man problem of CRS (can't remember stuff) but the good part is I'm always going to new places and meeting new folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Boom boom it's that old age thing I guess ? I say and do things but it don't set in till a couple of days later.
> 
> I got that old man problem of CRS (can't remember stuff) but the good part is I'm always going to new places and meeting new folks



I taught wife how to load, unload and shoot all teh guns in the house.   I would be concerned but shes too lazy to dig a hole.  

If it makes you feel better, Im prolly younger than you adn have a severe case of CRS


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs knows shes a little crazy, her sig line says so


That's right!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm the ones that's probably CRAZY come to think of it. I taught her how to shoot, run the tractor and use the bucket to dig a hole, and that I was more then likely worth more dead then alive  WHAT WAS I THINKIN????????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

People don't realize it but it starts early they just don't remember it, and people don't point it out till your old  that you already said and done that and been there before ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

keebs, you talked to mud-lessfluffy today?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

You remember this Chase was so cute as a pup now he's a dang dawg and I couldn't get rid of him even iffin I wanted to  Hard to believe it's been 4 years


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, you talked to mud-lessfluffy today?


not today.............. he just don't luvs us no mo!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You remember this Chase was so cute as a pup now he's a dang dawg and I couldn't get rid of him even iffin I wanted to  Hard to believe it's been 4 years


 aaawwww, he was a precious pup, for sure!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not today.............. he just don't luvs us no mo!
> 
> aaawwww, he was a precious pup, for sure!



Recheck Keebs dug up the photo that got me a blue ribbon at the fair. also my avitar.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Hes a pretty dog as an adult too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Recheck Keebs dug up the photo that got me a blue ribbon at the fair. also my avitar.


Mike, he turned into a very handsome young man!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not today.............. he just don't luvs us no mo!



Rumor has it hes takin twerk lessons


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor has it hes takin twerk lessons


where is the clorox........... gotta.remove.image.from.brain.............


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor has it hes takin twerk lessons



I saw that......for some reason I thought about hdm03.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2014)

#mudhdm03twerking#


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately, you are correct Pops. I heard a renowned Chef once say, "There are two main ingredients that makes everything taste better, butter and salt."



Paula Dean? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> MzH22=mater allergic.



NO WAY?!?! Fo real???.......That stinks! 



rydert said:


> I think KyDawg has alektorophobia...........prayers sent......







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm the ones that's probably CRAZY come to think of it. I taught her how to shoot, run the tractor and use the bucket to dig a hole, and that I was more then likely worth more dead then alive  WHAT WAS I THINKIN????????







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> People don't realize it but it starts early they just don't remember it, and people don't point it out till your old  that you already said and done that and been there before ....:roll eyes:








LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You remember this Chase was so cute as a pup now he's a dang dawg and I couldn't get rid of him even iffin I wanted to  Hard to believe it's been 4 years



Awww!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I saw that......for some reason I thought about hdm03.....



i wonder if he is going to challenge hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I saw that......for some reason I thought about hdm03.....



It is true; i am giving fluffy twerkin' lessons.......i really didn't realize how much fat people sweat


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wonder if he is going to challenge hdm03?



we'll be twerkin' partners


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we'll be twerkin' partners



I think im going to be sick


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap!! another Ford lover in here..



And your problem with that is???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And your problem with that is???



HFH drives a Prius.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And your problem with that is???



well its a FORD.

The plus side is the engineers at Ford were very smart.  They circled the problem


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH drives a Prius.......



Its a blue prius...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And your problem with that is???



HFH drives a BLUE Prius


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

poor Rutt, he most drive a Ford too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

rutt popped in and skeered errbody off.  He seems like a nice feller.. yall aint gotta run from him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rutt popped in and skeered errbody off.  He seems like a nice feller.. yall aint gotta run from him


If he drives a Ford they wouldnt have to run far to get away from him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Got ol bad Monday knocked out. 

See ya'll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got ol bad Monday knocked out.
> 
> See ya'll



have a good un maam.  incase you forgot, hdm03 said hey


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got ol bad Monday knocked out.
> 
> See ya'll


CaaaanoonnnnBalllll!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CaaaanoonnnnBalllll!!!!!!



she dont weigh enough to make a proper cannon ball.. MrsH=lightweight


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she dont weigh enough to make a proper cannon ball.. MrsH=lightweight


 I was gonna add something to that affect, but got click happy instead.......... 
I bet it's more of a "plink" than a *Ka-PLUNK*, whatchathink?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

20 years ago today, I got that phone call in the wee hours of the morning around 3 AM, to throw my little flat bottom boat in the back of my truck and get to the Ga Power headquarters as fast as I could get there. Little did I know the events that were about to unfold, and the grief and tragedies that I was fixin` to be right in the middle of. The memories are just as fresh now as when they unfolded.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 20 years ago today, I got that phone call in the wee hours of the morning around 3 AM, to throw my little flat bottom boat in the back of my truck and get to the Ga Power headquarters as fast as I could get there. Little did I know the events that were about to unfold, and the grief and tragedies that I was fixin` to be right in the middle of. The memories are just as fresh now as when they unfolded.



WOW!! It sure doesnt seem like its been 20 years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOW!! It sure doesnt seem like its been 20 years.





In ways it seems like it was just last week. I can still see watermarks on concrete power poles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was gonna add something to that affect, but got click happy instead..........
> I bet it's more of a "plink" than a *Ka-PLUNK*, whatchathink?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> In ways it seems like it was just last week. I can still see watermarks on concrete power poles.



Ill tell ya.  Im sure glad I dont live over that way.  The flint is the nearest river to us but we are plenty far away from it.  Id love to live on a river but the power of water is enough to make me think twice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell ya.  Im sure glad I dont live over that way.  The flint is the nearest river to us but we are plenty far away from it.  Id love to live on a river but the power of water is enough to make me think twice.




I live less than a mile from the Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks and around 5 or 6 miles from the Flint. Since I was on high ground, I didn`t flood. I just couldn`t get back home, not till Monday or Tuesday of the next week. Today 20 years ago was a Thursday. My folks lived 2 blocks behind where Blackbeards is now, and they got 4 feet of water in their house. Lost almost everything they had.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 20 years ago today, I got that phone call in the wee hours of the morning around 3 AM, to throw my little flat bottom boat in the back of my truck and get to the Ga Power headquarters as fast as I could get there. Little did I know the events that were about to unfold, and the grief and tragedies that I was fixin` to be right in the middle of. The memories are just as fresh now as when they unfolded.


 yep...................


Nicodemus said:


> I live less than a mile from the Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks and around 5 or 6 miles from the Flint. Since I was on high ground, I didn`t flood. I just couldn`t get back home, not till Monday or Tuesday of the next week. Today 20 years ago was a Thursday. My folks lived 2 blocks behind where Blackbeards is now, and they got 4 feet of water in their house. Lost almost everything they had.


 I did not realize that.................. 
I DO remember back in the 60's it flooding the houses that USED to be where the Civic Center is today.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep...................
> 
> I did not realize that..................
> I DO remember back in the 60's it flooding the houses that USED to be where the Civic Center is today.............





You know where Sonny`s barbecue is on Slappey Drive? I drove a big AA 600 bucket truck down Slappey and the water was almost to the bottom of the doors right there at Sonny`s. All you could see of it was part of the roof.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

question is, how long b4 it happens again?  And have they done anything to improve things so it isnt as bad next time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> question is, how long b4 it happens again?  And have they done anything to improve things so it isnt as bad next time





Only God knows the answer to your first question. Answer to your second question, NO. The only thing you can do when that much water is headed your way, is to get on high ground and stay there till it gets back to normal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Only God knows the answer to your first question. Answer to your second question, NO. The only thing you can do when that much water is headed your way, is to get on high ground and stay there till it gets back to normal.



the first was rhetorical the 2nd was too, kinda.  Your right, with that much water there is nothing we as humans can do to save our homes/valuables.  Levies only hold for so long or against so much water..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

I spent a lot of that time in a boat and I have never in my life felt power like that before. It was a spooky and surreal time.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Well got the present wrapped and card sign and all hid away now to find a shady spot and do an oil and filter change. No matter what ya own good  maintenance is key to keepin them runnin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nick, serious question.  Did the land animals seem to act different before the water came in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nick, serious question.  Did the land animals seem to act different before the water came in?





No, not really. Remember though, it had been steady rain for several days. I don`t remember any rain on this day though. Everybody knew the Kinchafoonee was gonna flood, and a coworker lived on it. July 6, the entire headquarters took trucks and went over to his house. We all loaded up everything himand his wife owned and carried it back to the hqs. It was a hard rain all that day. Sometime in the night of early Thursday mornin`, it quit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nick, you hunt chicasawhatchee (sp?) much?





Off and on for 42 years. Nice place.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You know where Sonny`s barbecue is on Slappey Drive? I drove a big AA 600 bucket truck down Slappey and the water was almost to the bottom of the doors right there at Sonny`s. All you could see of it was part of the roof.


Yep, know it well......................... daaanggg..........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well got the present wrapped and card sign and all hid away now to find a shady spot and do an oil and filter change. No matter what ya own good  maintenance is key to keepin them runnin


Yep!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Off and on for 42 years. Nice place.


All hail KangNic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Off and on for 42 years. Nice place.



Iv never been there but have had some folks advise me to try it out this next year.  Rumor has it the best places require waders, any input on that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> All hail KangNic!





 I don`t pay no attention to that foolishment!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv never been there but have had some folks advise me to try it out this next year.  Rumor has it the best places require waders, any input on that?




Depends on the rains. In dry years you`ll be ok, in wet years sometimes a kayak would be better`n waders. 

I`ll tell you this too. If it bites, stings, or gives out hurt and lives in Georgia, it is in Chickasawhatchee. In large numbers...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> All hail KangNic!



Nick said hes King all the time... when the redhead permits it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t pay no attention to that foolishment!



foolishment!  now that you ain't an admin you can be 110% driveler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

Got the pancetta I made sliced up this afternoon and back in the freezer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on the rains. In dry years you`ll be ok, in wet years sometimes a kayak would be better`n waders.
> 
> I`ll tell you this too. If it bites, stings, or gives out hurt and lives in Georgia, it is in Chickasawhatchee. In large numbers...



I might, if you dont mind, get some tips from you closer to deer season.   Maybe you can point me in the right direction.   A tract of land that big and I cant seem to find a place I like.  Iv always hunted smaller tracts and can pick out decent spots on them.  Big places, not so much


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> foolishment!  now that you ain't an admin you can be 110% driveler.





I`m debatin` on either goin` back on the Staff, or disappearin` from here forever.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might, if you dont mind, get some tips from you closer to deer season.   Maybe you can point me in the right direction.   A tract of land that big and I cant seem to find a place I like.  Iv always hunted smaller tracts and can pick out decent spots on them.  Big places, not so much





Get with me. I`ll show you a few tricks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m debatin` on either goin` back on the Staff, or disappearin` from here forever.



  the 2nd part of that is the worst idear iv heard all year


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m debatin` on either goin` back on the Staff, or disappearin` from here forever.



There are other options.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the 2nd part of that is the worst idear iv heard all year



Andif you knew my wife, you would know exactly how many bad ideas I hear in a week


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Andif you knew my wife, you would know exactly how many bad ideas I hear in a week


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Wait for it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait for it...



She knows its the truth..   Shes a smart girl but she thinks different than most folks..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a Kerrism "you know the nighttime sky looks like someone took a blanket, poked holes in and and put it over the daytime sky"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Here is a Kerrism "you know the nighttime sky looks like someone took a blanket, poked holes in and and put it over the daytime sky"




Never thought of that way, but she does have a point...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Ol Nic talkin bout abandoning us again? 

Don't make a buncha idjits pile up and come down there!!! 

Now, you want to hear a bad idear?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Never thought of that way, but she does have a point...



She had a good point but she just thinks different..


She is the same girl that we had convinced that grits came from boiled down and ground deer antlers...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Fixin to take the Jag to his bowlin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Flood waters are the #1 killer in weather/storm related deaths.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to take the Jag to his bowlin.



Have fun Jeff.  Make sure you let go of the ball this time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

This thread is full of useful  info


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Have fun Jeff.  Make sure you let go of the ball this time



I don't even pick one up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't even pick one up.



They banned you after you slid down the lane last time?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t pay no attention to that foolishment!


that's why I noticed it!


Nicodemus said:


> I`m debatin` on either goin` back on the Staff, or *disappearin` from here forever. *


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They banned you after you slid down the lane last time?



Well....if ya want to go there, no, after I threw the ball through the back of the building.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's why I noticed it!
> 
> No No:





The "wait for it..."


There it is.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Overhand, curve ball, low and inside, for a strike.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?



mercy is your timing off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Quack





Heyyyyyyy twerkinbro !!!


Feelin a lil fuzzy . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mercy is your timing off.



I thought i had it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> heyyyyyyy twerkinbro !!!
> 
> 
> Feelin a lil fuzzy . .



oh my!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

Yall don't let Nic fool ya, I saw where he typed "crap" one afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I thought i had it



have you seen a doc lately?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

I like to mess with stuff that will hurt you. Examples...

Fool with wasps and their nests.
Fool with venomous serpents.
Fool with gators.
Fool with wild hogs.
Married a Redhead.
Irritate Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2014)

A'ight....I'm outta here. Yall have a good'un!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I like to mess with stuff that will hurt you. Examples...
> 
> Fool with wasps and their nests.
> Fool with venomous serpents.
> ...


you married a redhead.  That tells me just how brave you are


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I like to mess with stuff that will hurt you. Examples...
> 
> Fool with wasps and their nests.
> Fool with venomous serpents.
> ...





Ya left one out . . .















Playin likkered up Nekkid Twista with Quack . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you married a redhead.  That tells me just how brave you are



Im still trying to figure out how he fooled that poor gal into saying, "I do".  Must slipped her some home brew


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya left one out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

Nancy is quoting herself again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still trying to figure out how he fooled that poor gal into saying, "I do".  Must slipped her some home brew



or he had on a breach cloth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy is quoting herself again



'least quack didnt tell me i was feeling fuzzy...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

boom boom?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or he had on a breach cloth.



if he does; i hope he doesn't post any pics


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

bout time to lock this one down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

wonder if mud will even say bye today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> boom boom?



yes dear?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if mud will even say bye today



did he even say hello?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if mud will even say bye today



hes getting to good for us these days


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?









hdm03 said:


> did he even say hello?




manners are manners.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

I miss the Golden Corral updates


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2014)

About that time.....tomorrow will be my Wednesday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

LMS toldme bout a girl in the hosptal wanting to take Gage home, I asked if she was hot and she replied with this' "if she has to have parents permission to see an r rated movie she's too young for you bro"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The "wait for it..."
> 
> 
> There it is.





Nicodemus said:


> I like to mess with stuff that will hurt you. Examples...
> 
> Fool with wasps and their nests.
> Fool with venomous serpents.
> ...


 you so bad!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....I'm outta here. Yall have a good'un!


 later Chief!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you married a redhead.  That tells me just how brave you are


true dat!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya left one out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, I'm outta here too.............. See Quack, I DO stay busy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or he had on a breach cloth.




Had one on right here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

Bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

where errbody left to?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

they having  a partay with out me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

wait, they might be having a likkered up nekked twister party with quack... glad imissed that invite..  yall dont sit in his bean bag chair


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody left to?



I went touring the rest of GON.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went touring the rest of GON.



well that is not true,  stayed out of the pf this afternoon.  No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went touring the rest of GON.



theys crazy folks out there... I feel safer in the driveler... less trouble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 7, 2014)

oops, its that time... yall have fun, Im out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Had one on right here.



Makes ya WONDER how many centuries ago that pic was takin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2014)

Gobblin, we need to talk . . PM me yo #


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Makes ya WONDER how many centuries ago that pic was takin





1803.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went to the fish store and picked up 20 ghost skrimp and a couple of kulhi loaches. Hope the loaches live this time. The shrimp certainly won't.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 1803.






Well, I was way off. I was gonna say 1977, 78. 
Great pic Nick!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 1803.



And here I thought some one had snapped a photo of a  cave wall drawing 


Mighty fine lookin couple Nic


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Boy this place got quiet quick


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  This place is very quiet and slow this morning because everyone must be sleeping late today.

I read back a little and thankfully I saw Nic's post with his photo of him and the Redhead and Dang, she is absolutely beautiful.  Nic sure is one fortunate man and they surely make a fantastic couple together.  Yep, 1803 was a good year indeed for Nic.

Now where is Gobblin with his fresh brewed coffee ?????



Somebody better be thinking up another driveler's thread because this one is getting close to the end of the road it appears.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

last post


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

i'm about to lock er down


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Wycliff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm about to lock er down





Wycliff said:


> Morning





hdm03 said:


> Hello Wycliff



which is it?

morning Wycliff and hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

morning folks.  The night crew is slacking.  Yall couldnt finish this one out over nigh?  Tighten up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Mornin.....last post!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

i think this is it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

oh; happy Wednesday folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

morning Jeff, how did the bowling go?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning Jeff, how did the bowling go?



It went smooove.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

what in the world?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what in the world?????



an iron core?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh; happy Wednesday folks



Wonder why they misspelled Wensday?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> an iron core?





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder why they misspelled Wensday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2014)

OK, somebody get a new one cooking as this one is well done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

last post


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2014)

Please................with ice cream on top !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lock it. I started a new un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Lck-r-down.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder why they misspelled Wensday?



Great question?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lock it hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

this one is done; I'm about to lock it down........git


----------

